# How did you start into Archery?



## Buksknr53

I first got started in archery back in the 60's. I was in 8th grade and we had 6 weeks of archery that year in gym class. I have always had a competative nature and worked hard to be the best at whatever I did. Archery was no exception. I was the best in the archery class and was very dissappointed when the class ended. The instructor saw this and gave me one of the bows that we used. I shot every day until I graduated high school and went to college. Moving from a small town to a big city and being consumed with studying and practicing, concerts, recitals and all that went with being a music major, I gave up archery.
I never touched a bow again until 4 years ago when I shot a friends compound bow at my hunt club. I was used to shooting a recurve, but the compound bow was a challenge. I got hopelessly hooked that day. I went out and bought a used, but well preserved Bear Whitetail II and got really good with it. I now own 3 bows and not a day goes by that I am not thinking about archery. I would say that I am obsessed with it. I shoot every chance I get which is about 3 times a week (sometimes more) year round. 
I can't wait for the Oct. 7th opener for archery in my state.


----------



## WT huntress

Nine years ago when my husband and I first met I was a golfer and he was a hunter. He went out one day and bought all of the equipment he'd need to start golfing with me: shoes, clubs, balls, clothes, cart. He even went as far as having a few lessons from a friend to get the basics. When he told me what he had done (and told me we couldn't ever break up because he spent his whole savings on this golfing stuff :wink: ) I started looking around at guns and bows. I felt more comfortable around guns because I hunted small game with my dad growing up, so for Christmas that following year I got a Remington 1000 and took up deer hunting with him. We gun hunted for five years before I bought a bow from a coworker after my husband and I married and had a baby. It stayed in the closet until last summer. I had been talking deer hunting stories with some guys at work and they kept saying over and over that I didn't know what I was missing by not utilizing that bow in the closet. When I took it in to a bow tech to fit it to me and bought some arrows for it I began to shoot 3D targets in the backyard with my hubby. I was hooked! I bowhunted my first full season last year and took a doe. For Christmas last year I got a brand new bow and all the bells and whistles that go with it! We are planning our first out-of-state bowhunt which is in three weeks and we can't stop talking about it! 

p.s. one set of men's king cobra golf clubs for sale: only used two years, and will throw in golf shoes and cart for free. Must take dust that has accumulated on equipment for past 7 years:wink:


----------



## SelenaChic

*My start*

I have wanted a bow for several years now. I mainly wanted one just to target shoot but possibly hunt with whenever I became comfortable with my shooting. I have been searching for a bow that I felt comfortable with for a couple of years now with no luck. Every store I went in in search of a bow doesn't carry anything of any quality for women. Everyone would hand me a childs bow that was way too small and you couldn't even think of hunting with it. In my final attempt to find my bow I stopped by a store in Jackson, TN. These guys were very helpful. They too didn't have a woman's bow in stock but they were very knowledgable about what is out there available for women. They let me hold several male equivalents and explained to me the differences in these and the women's versions. I quickly made my mind up and ordered the Hoyt Selena. This was a little over a month ago and let me tell you, I'm addicted. I love my bow and feel I made an excellent choice. I have already had a Robbin Hood (on my 2nd day of target shooting ever in my life). This definitely got me hooked and my head grew 3 sizes bigger instantly. I felt that I wouldn't get comfortable enough to hunt for a while but now I am anxiously awaiting Sept. 23.


----------



## irefuse

My mom married my stepdad when I was five. He got her into archery right away, so the whole family got into archery. To this day our one big family vacation is to go on the bowhunt together  ... and we have a big family. I have three brothers and a sister. No beaches for us! You can keep your Disnleyland adventures. ha ha
:wink:


----------



## crisi13

My husband and I started dating about 3 years ago (we'd know each other for two before that). We got married last July (made it the first year!!!) Anyways...When we were dating he told me that he hunted and that meant that I could either do it with him or I wouldn't see him from September to February. He didn't mind if I didn't want to take it up, but he was still going regardless. (sounds crass, but he was in a previous marriage where she basically would not allow him to hunt or fish and he swore to himself that that would never happen again). 

I thought about it for awhile. When bow season started last year, I told him to go and have fun. After about a month of him being gone EVERY weekend, I realized that I was NOT going to sit home every weekend while he was out there having a good time. The next day, I went out and bought a Remington 870 Express. When he got home from hunting, I showed him the gun and said, "Alright, I can be one of two women...the one that sits home and B$#@%#@ about you not being here, or I can learn to hunt and we can do it together. Here's the new gun I bought today, I expect you to teach me how to use it!!" He was the happiest man alive...you would have thought I told him we had won a millon dollars!!!

Since then I've gotten a 22, a 308, and a Bowtech Equalizer. I'm hooked and we truely have a great time when we're out there together!!


----------



## mossy835

my dad decided to get back into bowhunting so i decided to try it too since i love to hunt! 
i love it!!

mossy


----------



## Foxysahr

*Just Started....*



I just got started a couple of weeks ago actually.... My husband, Randy (Fowlhunter8) bought me a Diamond Rapture Lite for my birthday. I have only been shooting for a few weeks, and with the rain, not everyday. But I'm doing OK.
Here's me in a few shots with my new toy 









At 20 yards:


















At 30 yards:









Anyhoo, Perhaps I'll be good enough to try my hand at bow hunting next fall... kinda hard to try this fall (we just had a baby in July).

~*Carrie*~


----------



## archermarj

*how I started*

I shot my first bow as a camp counselor in 03'. I eventually taught campers on a daily basis to shoot promising each one that they could hit the target. Even my blind camper! 

Then I started to date my boyfriend. He told me that he shot a compound and hunted every season. I had never been around anyone who shot or hunted before. We have now been dating over two years and this is the third deer season we are going into together. It is the first where I will be actually holding a bow in the tree. I really caught the fever when he shot a 150 class last season. I have been shooting for the last year now. He has helped me along the way the entire time. I am HOOKED!! It is a bonus when teaching 16 year olds english to tell them that last week you had a chance at a huge buck. Their ears perk up and then you tell them more about the story they are reading!!


----------



## CountryWoman

Foxysahr said:


> I just got started a couple of weeks ago actually.... My husband, Randy (Fowlhunter8) bought me a Diamond Rapture Lite for my birthday. I have only been shooting for a few weeks, and with the rain, not everyday. But I'm doing OK.
> Here's me in a few shots with my new toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 20 yards:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 30 yards:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhoo, Perhaps I'll be good enough to try my hand at bow hunting next fall... kinda hard to try this fall (we just had a baby in July).
> 
> ~*Carrie*~


Congratulations on the new baby . Babies are so much fun and mine are growing so fast (boy 5yr, girl 1yr 7mo). It doesn't seem like my "baby" should be in kindergarten seems like he was just two months old, enjoy time flys by when you are having fun. 

Really good shots with your new "toy" your target is so bright and pretty ours is already really sun faded now because we don't drag it in every day 

Thanks everyone for sharing I am really enjoying all the stories.

I am so excited I killed a rabbit yesterday:humble: it ran out right next to the target I was shooting(15 yards) . . . . So I have made my first kill with my bow and it is such a rush. Once I am a lot more consistant and confident I am definately going hunting for a deer(next year unless I don't fill my rifle tag in Nov).


----------



## Supershark

Knee high to daddy in the back 40 with a stick bow and a handful of wooden arrows.  do they still make those? :chortle:


----------



## Huntress78

It's nice to see other women in this sport and hear how you all got started...Good thread Countrywoman!

I'd been hunting with a gun from a very young age. My brother started working in a pro shop when I was in my early 20's and he talked me into learning to shoot a bow. I loved it so much that bow hunting was just a natural progression from target shooting.


----------



## Jolynn Jones

My husband started many years ago and wanted me to shoot with him! So when the kids grew up and I got a little more time, I picked it up as something to do with him. Well, I just completed my first year and I have been hooked ever since last winter since I really started judging targets and shooting. I had 4 top ten places and won the ASA Classic this year. So I will hunt for the first time in a few weeks and will move on to ASA Women's Open next year! Met some great people this year and hope to meet more on the W Open range! Alot of them I already know due to serving snowcones and hanging out the last 8 years. Its great seeing more women getting involved! Jolynn


----------



## absolutecool

I got started after I met my husband, 15 years ago. He was an avid archer and bowhunter so naturally he got me into the sport. I shot archery tournaments for maybe a year and got out of it. I bow hunted off and on for several years and finally had my first bow kill last year, a turkey and then a doe!! Now I am back into shooting tournaments and got to shoot a couple of ASA shoots this year and have finally fallen in love with it!! I can't wait till bow season opens and I am ready to shoot more tournaments next year!!!


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

I love hearing the stories too!

I gotta started really young. My dad had me hunting and shooting a bow probably before I could walk and I've just stuck with it ever since!


----------



## CountryWoman

Glad everyone is enjoying the stories as much as I am. Now I get in this site before my email to just see if there are more stories to read. Much more interesting then junk mail.


----------



## Parker Princess

This past February my husband and I went to our local archery shop to purchase him a new bow. The archery shop was offering an 8 week beginning archery course and my husband suggested I sign up for it. I started with a recurve and quickly moved to a compound bow. To be totally honest I was scared to even try but quickly fell in love with the sport. On the night of my last lesson I purchased a Parker Buckhunter. I have been deer hunting with a shotgun for about 10 years and now I can hardly wait for October to get here so I can go bowhunting! :cat:


----------



## CountryWoman

Parker Princess said:


> This past February my husband and I went to our local archery shop to purchase him a new bow. The archery shop was offering an 8 week beginning archery course and my husband suggested I sign up for it. I started with a recurve and quickly moved to a compound bow. To be totally honest I was scared to even try but quickly fell in love with the sport. On the night of my last lesson I purchased a Parker Buckhunter. I have been deer hunting with a shotgun for about 10 years and now I can hardly wait for October to get here so I can go bowhunting! :cat:


Have a great time next month!! Good luck


----------



## ksbowgal

countrywoman said:


> Have a great time next month!! Good luck


I started shootin just cuz' every guy in the family was an archer and I figured if they could do it so could I! My first weekend shooting my bow they all said I was gonna be competition, and my second weekend in a tree I got my first small buck. After that I was hooked. I now hunt more than the guys, get to see alot more deer, and take care of my own stands and feeders. I don't need any of them for anything...except for help draggin the deer out of the woods!:wink: All I can say is it ain't just a man's sport!:darkbeer: 

marla


----------



## Lady Jo

My husband hunts archery & also shoots every day - several times a day - at home. I have watched him & often thought I would like to shoot also. I did it in gym class (many moons ago ) but have not done it at all since. One day last week at work, I got to talking with a guy & we were talking about him hunting archery & I was saying about my husband hunting/shooting & how I had often thought about it. He said he had a bow he would sell me if I really wanted to start. So I said, YEA! I didn't tell my husband until the day before I brought it home (only because I could not keep a secret). The bow is a High Country Extreme - silver & red metallic - it is really NICE! It is an older one, it was signed by Buddy Hall in '95. The guy bought it at a sporting goods store for indoor league shooting. A lady had orginally had it for competition shooting. My husband & the man at the sporting goods store were afraid that it was to long for a draw for me. I told him to do whatever he could to give me a chance to be able to use it. He put new modules (which he had to hunt down because the kind it need are not made anymore) & put a new string on it - & it WORKS!! We picked it up yesterday & I have been shooting last night & today. My husband says I am not doing bad. He was afraid I would have trouble even hitting the target, but my first 4 shots hit the target, the next 4 shots - 3 in center (beginners luck ) But that was at closer range maybe 15 feet. I have not done that since, but I am getting the feel of it & getting my own techique down. I AM ADDICTED ALREADY!!!!!!! I Love It!! While we were at the sporting goods store yesterday, we ordered a Gensis Pro because we were not really sure that this High Country was going to work. So, just starting out & I will have 2 bows :embarres: My husband is still getting over the surprise of me wanting to shoot - he is a good teacher & I am enjoying doing this with him. This is something we both like to do & we can do it together. SO, I have the Fever.... and I Like It!!!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## jpust

Hi. I enjoyed reading everyone's story. I just joined this site today. I've been hunting since I was 12 years old with my father and 4 brothers for turkey and deer, and rabbits and squirrels when younger. I had a brother 1 year younger than I so my Dad had to take turns taking us every other Saturday small game hunting. I'm so glad he let me go and didn't make me stay home because I was a girl. My father taught me a lot about hunting and fishing. He passed away in November, almost 2 years ago, while turkey hunting with my oldest brother. He had just shot his turkey and was filling out his tag when he died and had just told my brother that he had put him in a great place that morning. The following Spring Gobbler season I left the house before daylight and was walking through our field as I looked up at the beautiful stars in the sky and said out loud "This one's for you Dad". Later that morning I shot a beautiful turkey with a 10" beard which I took to the taxidermist and got mounted in full strut. Every time I look at my turkey I think of my Dad. I really missed him last hunting season. I didn't start archery hunting until about 8 years ago and like many others started hunting archery with my husband. Sometimes we go together and sometimes I go myself if he has to work and other times we get together with my brothers So far I've taken 10 does with my bow. I'm still trying for a buck.


----------



## CountryWoman

Lady Jo said:


> My husband is still getting over the surprise of me wanting to shoot - he is a good teacher & I am enjoying doing this with him. This is something we both like to do & we can do it together. SO, I have the Fever.... and I Like It!!!!!!!:thumbs_up


That is so cool you enjoy doing this with your hubby, I definately enjoy it with mine. 

We have some friends who are both into archery but they don't enjoy doing it together because all they do is nag at each other about everything. I was so excited when I started to get interested because I thought we could practice with them sometimes(another women you know) but they sure can suck the fun out of something with their bickering, oh well at least I have my hubby and brother as shooting partners


----------



## CountryWoman

jpust said:


> I just joined this site today. He had just shot his turkey and was filling out his tag when he died and had just told my brother that he had put him in a great place that morning. The following Spring Gobbler season I left the house before daylight and was walking through our field as I looked up at the beautiful stars in the sky and said out loud "This one's for you Dad". Later that morning I shot a beautiful turkey with a 10" beard which I took to the taxidermist and got mounted in full strut. Every time I look at my turkey I think of my Dad. I'm still trying for a buck.


That is the way I hope I and all my loved ones pass on a long time from now, doing something we love. Your turkey is a beautiful tribute to good memories and your father who introduced you to hunting. Good luck with your quest for a buck. Welcome to AT


----------



## hammertimebell

My husband is a great hunter and outdoorsman (we are newlyweds). He and I went looking for sheds this past spring and I remembered how much I loved the outdoors (I've always been a tomboy). Turkey season came, my husband, an 870 Remington express and I went every morning. I got my first turkey my first year of hunting. What a rush! Then he showed me his bow! I picked up an old PSE he had laying around. He cranked her down to my size and that's all she wrote! I shot it for 2 weeks, then bought a Mathews FX. I've been shooting for 4 months now. I did my first 3-D shoot 1 month and 1/2 ago. I'm proud to say I have brought home 2 second place trophies and 3 first place ones out of 5 possible! I shot my personal best this past weekend! 371 (40 target course) and bullseyed 2 steel buck targets! I owe it all to my best friend, my husband! I'm loving kicking a**!!! I love knowing there are women out there experiencing what I am. I thought I might be a loner but thanks to this website, not anymore!!! thanks ladies!!!!!


----------



## jpust

I enjoy hearing from other women who hunt also. None of my lady friends hunt so when we do get together I don't talk a lot about hunting because they just don't understand what it is all about. They know I hunt and they do ask if I have gotten anything but I seem to not go into a lot of detail about the hunt because I just get the idea that they don't understand and you have to watch what you say. I do have an Aunt, two nieces and my daughter that hunt. Only the one niece archery hunts though and she just had a new baby so she may not get to go this year. Her baby has some heart problems.


----------



## Bowtech_Gal

I too started when I first met my husband. We met 6 years ago and I started going hunting with him every year. We would scout all summer together and have it all planned out. My husband eat, sleeps, and breathe's hunting. So needless to say its always on t.v. or he's talking about it with friends. After a while I knew more than most guys knew about hunting and figured I should try it out. I bought my first bow 3 years ago and loved it every since. Where I am from, there aren't very many women hunters. I only know of 2. Which I pursuaded into trying (their boyfriends also hunt). And know they love it too. On the off season we like to go to 3-d shoots. It's great practice and you get to meet alot of people.


----------



## CountryWoman

Any more great stories? Maybe now instead of how you started but your first kill or greatest experience so far?

I think the greatest experience so far for me is going out in the evenings to target shoot with my husband and talking about our days. Hunting rabbits is awesome too, I really hope I get drawn for the things I put in for this spring, then I will have all kinds of new experiences to talk about .


----------



## Angela

I got started in target archery when I started dating Mark (my husband) that was 14 years ago. (I used to rabbit hunt as a kid with my dad, so hunting was in my blood already) I was 17 at the time and my friends thought I was nuts. I loved it and felt like I accomplished something. Well, I started hunting a couple of years later. I wanted to make sure that I was very good before I went into the woods. I got my first deer when I was 6 months pregnant with my 1st daughter. She LOVES archery now, she is 6. My husband says the reason she likes it so much is because I got that deer while pregnant. I didn't hunt for a while after that due to I had a hard pregnancy with my 2nd daughter and then came the babysitter issues. But I am going for the 3rd time this year, this weekend. I am going with my husbands best friend. My husband offered to stay home with our 3 daughters to spend time with them! He is a hunting fool so I am shocked at that offer. But, he has gotten one so, I am hoping to get one this weekend. The doe in my avatart I got with my husbands brand new shotgun last Thanksgiving.


----------



## kimmiedawn

Well I have always been the outdoor type. But my Father in law got me in to gun huntin 11 yrs ago. I got to hunt 1 season with him before he passed away. But that is one person I will never forget and thank him everyday for the chance to do it.:wink: And as far as bow shootin/ huntin, my hubby decided about 5 yrs ago to try it. I was recovering from a shoulder injury and never thought I would be able to pull a bow back. Well I am so glad I did not give up and decided to try it. My 1st bow was set at less then 30# that is all I could manage. Now I can shoot 50# but stick with 45# it is more comfortable for me.. But I am waitin on my first bow kill. My hubby BigD-XT kill a fawn doe on openin day of Arkansas bow season. It was his 2nd ever bow kill. So maybe it is gonna be a good yr, and maybe it will be my yr too..


----------



## TnLadyHunter

When my husband and I were dating he never pushed me to go hunting with him. But when I showed interest he incouraged it. I was introduced to **** hunting at a young age, because my uncle raised redbones. My dad and brother went through a hunting phase also. I loved going scouting with my dad. He taught me alot by showing me signs and tracks. 
Richard and I started dating in the spring and the night before a morning turkey hunt he took me to roost a turkey. I was excited to go but got bored quick when nothing happened. He tried it all and not understanding after a few trys and nothing I was confused what we were still doing there. I remmember thinking yeah right. But as it got a little darker he pulled out a coyote howler. As soon as he hit it I heard a faint gobble. My heart jumped in my throat. I remmember wondering why it excited me so much to hear something in the wild respond to something he had done. Now I thank God for that feeling. Anyway in the beginging I just tagged along alot. I learned to love the conversation between hunter and turkey. 
When deer season came along I didn't go with him until he invited me on a gun hunt. I took my hunter safety and headed out. I took my first doe with his 7mm on a bipod. The deer filtered into a field and I pulled the gun up. When I went to flip the safety off which had been turned way up because the trigger was turned way down, I bumped the trigger. The gun went off four inches from my collarbone and shot straight into the ground in front of me. Needless to say the deer came back out and I shot through tears, but I put a good shot on her. 
After that experience even I am surprised I ever went back. But that was it the aderenaline got me. But it is good to ease people into it. He went and got her field dressed her and that meant alot in the begining. It would be hard to expect someone to jump right into every aspect of hunting. 
He eased me into climbing a tree stand, finding my way around in the woods, etc. 
Then I decided to hunt on my own. That is where the tough love came in. He said I would have to learn it all and learn to be tough to drag out deer, clean them, not get lost etc. He was a good teacher. He always thought about my point of view when teaching me. Such as dragging a deer out. At 5'4 and 110lbs he decided I would need a way to get deer out so he made it where I could come home, load the four wheeler on the trailer and take it to get the deer. When trying to get a lady involved always try to look at there point of view. I think alot of people don't think about that when they are trying to get someone started. 
If you take them out on a 20 degree day and expect them to sit still, shoot the animal, clean it etc. You can ruin someone. But if you are patient you can create a great hunting partner.


----------



## Terrah

I got into hunting when I was 16. My older brother (6 years my senior) took me out turkey hunting in the spring. We didn't have a blind, in fact, we didn't have much but a gun and some cheap slate calls. Back then we were runnin' and gunnin', I think because it was too cold to stay still for too long  I remember that first kill like it was yesterday. We hadn't heard much or seen anything all morning and were on our way back to his truck when he decided to scratch a round of clucks just one more time. As soon as he let off we herd two toms, we guessed not more than 100 yards from where we were standing and they were hot and heavy. We dropped our stuff and sat right on the tree line (because we didn't have a choice) and prayed we wouldn't get busted. He clucked and purred and they were closing in fast. Pretty soon I saw one crest the hill about 50 yards away. I swear he coud hear my heart pounding, I though it would beat right out of my chest! I took a deep breath, sighted him in and pulled the trigger. I must have closed my eyes for a split second because the next thing I see he's taking off. Shawn is yelling for me to shoot again but my sleeve gets stuck in the pump and I can't load the next shell! Shawn runs to the cearing and all of a sudden a wing flops. Turns out BOTH toms came over the hill and I was looking at one and Shawn was looking at the other. It's a good thing my sleeve got stuck after all or we would have ahd two dead toms and one tag! Ended up being 21# with a 10" beard and 1" hooks, and the best day of my life! *good eatin' too* Been hunting ever since.
Ends up Shawn also got me into bow hunting, and I just got my first bow *a Matthews Switchback XT* yesterday. Now I can't wait for that first kill feeling all over again- this time with my bow!!!


----------



## daveswife

Okay, this is the one thread that got me to register here instead of just lurking around.  

I have been telling my husband that I wanted to learn to shoot a bow for, well for as long as we have been married, so for 15 years. He thought I wasn't serious, since I told him I didn't think I could ever shoot at a animal. :tongue: Well . . . that all changed. 

My husband was diagnosed with cancer in 2004  , and when something like that happens, you take stock of your life. For all the years we have been married, I didn't want to go hunting or even learn. After he was diagnosed, I decided that I wanted to learn about the one thing that he loved to do. So I signed myself up for a hunters safety course, then I told him. :wink: Last year was our first hunting season together, I got a doe with my rifle. It was the best time. Early this year, we got shotguns. Then we were talking and I told him how I would really love to learn more about archery. Well, we went to the local sporting goods store and I was outfitted with my bow. It was great, but I was doing it alone. Then we got him one and now we are hunting together all the time. We just like to spend time together and this is one way that we can while enjoying the outdoors. And he said it is a big bonus, cuz when I get a new hunting toy I feel guilty and get him one too. :wink: 

But thats my story. Hopefully soon, I will have one that has me with a deer on the ground, courtesy of my Hoyt Rintec. :teeth:


----------



## imadragonkeeper

I did the gym class archery thing back in high school (god - 20 years ago!) and I liked it alright, but the teachers werent really into it so we mostly just played around. Then on a vacation in the Poconos (PA) I picked up a bow at the indoor range they had at the resort and had a blast! Plus I did really well at it (which pissed my Then husband right off cause he couldnt shoot for beans!). After our divorce I moved to VA and met alot of people who hunted and I really wanted to go too, but I didnt have the money so I sort of forgot about it after awhile.

Then in July of 05 after moving to Missouri I met my current husband at work. We got to talking alot and I found out he is an avid hunter, both gun and bow, but his real passion is for bowhunting. Well needless to say I was bitten bu the bug harder than ever. We got married in October of 05. I looked at bows in Feb of 06, but then we both got layed off so had to put the bow on the back burner. I am now in the market again. Hubby loves that I am interested in his other love and has taken me dove hunting with him and I have helped him set up his treestand and our blind. I am scheduled to take the hunter safety class in December so I will miss rifle season this year, but Im way more interested in bowhunting and I should have my bow in enough time to catch the last bit of the winter season here! I can't wait! Its taken years but there is finally a light at the end of the tunnel and finding this site and being able to talk with other folks into the sport has made it an easier wait.


----------



## longerbow66

Well I hooked up with wonderful Man and the rest is history Now my son hunts with him and they both love it!


----------



## CountryWoman

Well we have so many "Newbies" in here:cheer2::cheer2: I thought they might enjoy some of the great stories included in this thread:wink: 

and of course add their own stories:wink:


----------



## browningmama_3

my dad and my uncle both bowhunted all their lives. so, i started shooting those red recurve kid bows when i was probably six or so. as the years passed i shot off and on when i was about 13 or 14, i was struggling with all those teenage hormones and found that shooting a bow relieved the stress. when i turned 15 my uncle gave me his old bow and i've been shooting ever since. i have yet to get anything as far as hunting goes, but i can't wait. i love to target shoot. i got mynew bow when i was drawn for elk 5 years ago and i still love it. my son and my husband both shoot. my husband shoots tradtional and is very good.

i don't get to shoot as much as i want having 3 kids one of which is only 4 months, but when i do get to i shoot as much as possible. its so much fun, and i smoke less on the days i get to shoot so i got that going for me!!!


----------



## bullseyevixen

I remember first trying it MAAANY years ago at day camp. It petrified me at the time because I was young and felt I had no control over this weapon. But as I got older friends would go to shooting ranges as this new form of female empowerment but I wasn't really interested. ANother friend then said to come try archery with her. I've been doing it for a few months now when we get some free time. Its definitely growing on me and my adolescent fears have dissolved so that's good at least. haha




www.sportskool.com


----------



## CountryWoman

bullseyevixen said:


> I remember first trying it MAAANY years ago at day camp. It petrified me at the time because I was young and felt I had no control over this weapon. But as I got older friends would go to shooting ranges as this new form of female empowerment but I wasn't really interested. ANother friend then said to come try archery with her. I've been doing it for a few months now when we get some free time. Its definitely growing on me and my adolescent fears have dissolved so that's good at least. haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sportskool.com


Overcoming challenges is always great :wink: Glad you found our "story" thread. :welcome:


----------



## MissMary49

I will try to make this simple - but the story means everything to me.

I got a job in a hunting department, that had a pro-shop. there i met my friend, and coach, who stops in to help out. But the shop is always understaffed. I insisted on working behind the counter when I was alone, but the guy I worked with insisted that I didnt 'touch his archery stuff' and tell the customers to come back later. He was close with the owners, and whatever he said, flew (like poo). My coach said this was a side of my co-worker he'd never seen before. It all came down to me being a girl. My coach thought that was the dumbest thing, so he insisted that as long as I wanted to learn, he would teach me everything he knew to surpass my ignorant co-worker. Oh yeah, he picked the wrong gal!

Working at a pro-shop, I then insisted on taking a 'product educational tour' of the Martin Archery factory (45min away). They were awesome to me and the family-atmosphere was warming. Dealing with a few other bow companies, Martin won my heart hands-down, and I got my first bow from them. I met good people to help me start archery shooting indoors. That was just over a year ago. But he complained so much, they moved me to clothing dept. The complainer quit a few months after that.

This year I attended my first competition shoot in Vegas where I met yet more great people, and shot (and beat) my personal best. I was invited to join the shooter's staff for another pro-shop, and was invited to join the committee for the local archery club. I dont think if I didnt have that push at the start, I wouldnt have rolled down hill so quickly  I'm still rolling fast, and the archery world hasnt seen the last of this one!!! Thanks to all the people Ive met, and will meet. 

Thats my story,
Mary


----------



## JandinA2

Picture this...
a 6 year old girl
out in the front yard
in her bathing suit
with a plastic yellow bow
chasing around and trying to shoot rabbits!
That was me!


----------



## Felicity

I got started about 10 years ago after my late husband went to his first 3D shoot. He came back telling me that there were alot of women and I should give it a try. Well we went down to the local archery shop and got me a new bow, and I have been hooked ever since. We set our daughter who was about 2 at the time up with a piece of vinemaple and a boot lace for her first bow and started shooting. I did hunt my first year of shooting, but didn't fall in love with it so I have strictly shot 3D, but with my oldest daughter having an interest in hunting looks like I will be getting back into that so she has someone to go with.


----------



## Goddess Rising

I had a boyfriend in high school that introduced me to archery and hunting. I had a great time shooting with him, but for whatever reason he did not encourage me to continue. 

Several years later, I met and married an avid hunter. He re-introduced me to archery. Three of our four daughters have bows and shoot with us and when the fourth is old enough she will too!


----------



## MissMary49

Wow, you mean all I had to do was get married? J/K!! You all should be so lucky that you have support in archery. No one in my family shoots/hunts, and I have yet to find a man to keep up (put up?) with me. Or is it the other way around? :wink:


----------



## JandinA2

MissMary49 said:


> and I have yet to find a man to keep up (put up?) with me.


thats why i think i fell for bryan...finally met a guy with more animals taken and can shoot better than me!


----------



## Felicity

Mary,
Don't worry I became sinlge about 4 years ago, and haven't found anyone to put up with me either!!! No one in my family shoots/hunts either so I made my bestfriend start shooting so I at least had someone to drag to all the shoots I go to!


----------



## love'n-archery

I fell in love with archery when I went with my husband to his first Vegas shoot!! I hated sitting and watching others having fun shooting! I honestly thought until then that archery was a mans sport! Boy was I wrong! I have two bows! I am currently shooting an Elite Ice and I love it. I also have a Martin Phantom! I love shooting with my husband and his friends! They are great coaches!! All three of my children shoot as well!


----------



## love'n-archery

Mary ! Do not worry just have fun shooting! Your man will come! Plus it is fun to shoot with friends. Lets go!!


----------



## MissMary49

Thats ok, I am in no hurry. There are 2, _maybe_ 3, guys I'd like to go on a date with, but they all live out of town. So I'll give up on guys :icon_jokercolor: for now and stick to my archery. 
Hey Michelle, now that Im back in town, I've never hit the 3-D range here. We should go. It would be fun(ny).


----------



## aimeeoutdoors

*Begging and Pleading*

I got started with archery and bowhunting 4 years ago. I grew tired of watching my other half shoot 3D tournaments, elk and muley hunting with his bow. He didn't think I would enjoy shooting very much, so he bought me a cheapy crossbow. I called in a 5x5 elk the first time out with it and missed very badly. Cheap is not good! I finally convinced him after 4 years that I wanted to shoot archery. He bought me a Martin Tracer to start out on. I did very well, the first time out. I had great groupings and he couldn't believe it. I worked as a Police Officer for several years, so I was very confident with guns and knew I could shoot. His confidence in me was not as great. I grew up hunting and fishing with my dad. I am a very good shot with a 12 gauge, rifle and whatever you put in my hand. I have proved myself to him over and over.

I am now at a point where I have shot 4 deer with my bow in 4 years. The first year, I smoked one 15 minutes after getting into the treestand. The second year, I got a decent buck by ground hunting. It was very exciting to rattle him in and hide behind a bush to get a good shot. I've shot a couple more does, but last year was a bad year for deer hunting where I live. 

I'm now addicted to 3D tournament preparation. I've been shooting every day for about an hour and working on judging distances more accurately. I just bought a Martin Phantom II, which is a 2004 model, but some things don't get better as technology changes. It is brand new, and built for hunting and/or competition. I have my first tourney May 5. 

I also train hunting dogs, and do a ton of upland bird hunting every year. In the summer, you will find me out on the lake chasing bass and walleye.


----------



## CountryWoman

MissMary49 said:


> I will try to make this simple - but the story means everything to me.
> 
> I got a job in a hunting department, that had a pro-shop. there i met my friend, and coach, who stops in to help out. But the shop is always understaffed. I insisted on working behind the counter when I was alone, but the guy I worked with insisted that I didnt 'touch his archery stuff' and tell the customers to come back later. He was close with the owners, and whatever he said, flew (like poo). My coach said this was a side of my co-worker he'd never seen before. It all came down to me being a girl. My coach thought that was the dumbest thing, so he insisted that as long as I wanted to learn, he would teach me everything he knew to surpass my ignorant co-worker. Oh yeah, he picked the wrong gal!
> 
> Working at a pro-shop, I then insisted on taking a 'product educational tour' of the Martin Archery factory (45min away). They were awesome to me and the family-atmosphere was warming. Dealing with a few other bow companies, Martin won my heart hands-down, and I got my first bow from them. I met good people to help me start archery shooting indoors. That was just over a year ago. But he complained so much, they moved me to clothing dept. The complainer quit a few months after that.
> 
> This year I attended my first competition shoot in Vegas where I met yet more great people, and shot (and beat) my personal best. I was invited to join the shooter's staff for another pro-shop, and was invited to join the committee for the local archery club. I dont think if I didnt have that push at the start, I wouldnt have rolled down hill so quickly  I'm still rolling fast, and the archery world hasnt seen the last of this one!!! Thanks to all the people Ive met, and will meet.
> 
> Thats my story,
> Mary



This is an awesome story!! Congratulations on your personal best and good luck on even more :wink:


----------



## CountryWoman

JandinA2 said:


> Picture this...
> a 6 year old girl
> out in the front yard
> in her bathing suit
> with a plastic yellow bow
> chasing around and trying to shoot rabbits!
> That was me!


Great picture . . . :wink:


----------



## CountryWoman

Goddess Rising said:


> I had a boyfriend in high school that introduced me to archery and hunting. I had a great time shooting with him, but for whatever reason he did not encourage me to continue.
> 
> Several years later, I met and married an avid hunter. He re-introduced me to archery. Three of our four daughters have bows and shoot with us and when the fourth is old enough she will too!



I think one thing that keeps my husband and I's relationship so strong is that we have a passion for the same kinds of things(each other :wink: archery, hunting, etc) We have some friends that all pursue time consuming hobbies seperately . . it seems a waste to use the little time you do have for recreational activities seperately. Don't get me wrong we have seperate hobbies too but the big time(and money ) ones are all the same.


----------



## queenie3232

I met my boyfriend justin (jeffress77) two and a half years ago. Our first date we went to the shooting range and shot hand guns and from there i knew we were meant to be. well this past year justin bought me a bow for my birthday and we started going to the archery club..well turns out that i love it and that i am addicted to it. This October will be my first hunting season and i cannot wait. Justin is so patient with me and willing to go out of his way to teach me things. We have been watching a number of hunting videos so i can learn..i can't wait for October!! by the way i am 22..
Lindsay


----------



## CountryWoman

queenie3232 said:


> I met my boyfriend justin (jeffress77) two and a half years ago. Our first date we went to the shooting range and shot hand guns and from there i knew we were meant to be. well this past year justin bought me a bow for my birthday and we started going to the archery club..well turns out that i love it and that i am addicted to it. This October will be my first hunting season and i cannot wait. Justin is so patient with me and willing to go out of his way to teach me things. We have been watching a number of hunting videos so i can learn..i can't wait for October!! by the way i am 22..
> Lindsay


That is so cool you are going to start hunting :cheer2: I can agree I am really looking forward to this fall too, I pry will be deer hunting for my first time . . . .maybe I will have that cursed beginners luck and get a big one :wink: or at least that is what i am dreaming about.


----------



## queenie3232

countrywoman said:


> That is so cool you are going to start hunting :cheer2: I can agree I am really looking forward to this fall too, I pry will be deer hunting for my first time . . . .maybe I will have that cursed beginners luck and get a big one :wink: or at least that is what i am dreaming about.


ya i joke with my bf that i am going to get a big buck and he will not hehe i think i am dreaming too..:tongue:


----------



## CountryWoman

queenie3232 said:


> ya i joke with my bf that i am going to get a big buck and he will not hehe i think i am dreaming too..:tongue:


Well everyone always gripes some how beginners have all the luck. My first rifle deer hunt I got the biggest buck(a three point (each side)) so far with an awesome shot made. . .not so good since so maybe so. I will be :cheer2: for you(and me:tongue


----------



## Abnoba

I have always been a tom boy and as a young child used to tag along after my dad and uncle. I was the "bird dog". LOL. I eventually learned to shoot a rifle and go hunting with Dad and the boys. Until I met my husband, he taught me how to shoot a bow and I have been hooked ever since. Now I bowhunt instead of rifle hunt and also shoot indoor and 3D archery. It's a blast. Our young daughter is 4 and she LOVES to shoot and tag along hunting as well.


----------



## SpOtFyRe

Hmm what better way to start into the forums. :wink: 

I started by copying my grandfathers bow with a willow branch, baler twine and some featherless sticks and then proceeded to shoot at the chickens on the farm.

I then had some phys. ed classes in school where they let us shoot recurve and taught us the basics. I had a blast in the class but didn't really know where to go from there so archery ended when the class ended.

After high school I got recruited to be a Scout leader and got my rangemaster certification so I could take my Scouts out to the range. This was great for the youths but not so much for me.

So ... finally this year I've gotten my act together ... now I'm waiting on my bow so I can head out and start working on my archery zen ...


----------



## CountryWoman

SpOtFyRe said:


> Hmm what better way to start into the forums. :wink:
> 
> I started by copying my grandfathers bow with a willow branch, baler twine and some featherless sticks and then proceeded to shoot at the chickens on the farm.
> 
> I then had some phys. ed classes in school where they let us shoot recurve and taught us the basics. I had a blast in the class but didn't really know where to go from there so archery ended when the class ended.
> 
> After high school I got recruited to be a Scout leader and got my rangemaster certification so I could take my Scouts out to the range. This was great for the youths but not so much for me.
> 
> So ... finally this year I've gotten my act together ... now I'm waiting on my bow so I can head out and start working on my archery zen ...


What kind of bow? :welcome: to the forums and this post is a great way to start :wink:


----------



## stormycindy

*How I Started*

I'm 41, I've been hunting with a rifle and shotgun for almost 18 years (since I was 24) with my husband. Back then, not too many women hunted, and I could never find hunting clothes or boots, or anything for women. For me to get good hunting clothing and gear, it was always boys coveralls, mens boots stuffed with 5 pairs of socks, youth guns. I had to have my hunting overalls tailored to fit, and it still didn't fit right. 

We've hunted deer, pheasants, ducks and geese mostly. For years, at least 15 that I can remember, I always wanted to try bow hunting, but never got around to it. A few years later, I met a nice police officer friend that told me to join a bowhunting club, and told me how much fun it would be. But still, bow hunting was like a whole other world, intimidating, elusive, exclusive, how do I get into it, my husband didn't bow hunt. Before the internet was around, I hadn't the faintest idea what to buy, what was out there? It was a beyond my reach, but my underlying urge to do it never left me. 

About 2 years ago I started surfing around the net, reading what I could about it, looking for different bows and found a cool website, www.huntersfriend.com. Wow, they have a great website for the beginner. That lead me to buying some books on it (bought 10 different ones on archery, shooting accurately, and bowhunting).

Last Christmas, I asked for a compound bow set up and my husband said, let's go get it. So I went online (before I found AT) and tried to see what was out there. I found the Parker website, and had a gut feeling about this bow company, and ended up with my Parker bow, and love it a lot, been shooting well, but still in the experimental stages, trying to find what works best... got a good bow sight, but arrow rest and arrows aren't fine tuned yet. I have found archery to be an intricate sport, I have become completely obsessed with it. 

My husband still doesn't have a bow, and I wish he'd get one, but he got a brand new truck instead, so the bow may have to wait a little while. So, I shoot alone, or at the bowhunting club I just joined which has some very nice older guys that I shoot with every week. They keep me entertained, they have me laughing hysterically over there. But I still feel sort of isolated, when I go to shoots, I get a lot of stares, most men are friendly, some aren't. I am the only woman! I bring my girlfriend for support (and score keeping). 

This fall, I will bow hunt for my 1st time, I am very excited. My husband will go with me. Hopefully he'll have his bow by then, he doesn't seem as anxious to get one for himself as I am for him to get one! 

I am amazed some girls go alone, I can gut a deer myself, but my 5'3" frame could not drag a deer by myself, I might be able to get it to turn in a circle but wouldn't get very far, so I don't think I can hunt alone. I want to know the quietness of bow hunting, and being closer to the animal, that sometimes rifle hunting does not have. 

I also think there still aren't a lot of women who like to hunt or want to learn. It take a certain kind of person to want to be connected with nature like this. To be able to kill for your own food, it is a spiritual feeling. I am blessed to be able to experience only the things that hunters experience. You hunters know what I am talking about.

Sorry for the long story, I hope it wasn't boring!


----------



## SpOtFyRe

countrywoman said:


> What kind of bow? :welcome: to the forums and this post is a great way to start :wink:


Mathews Conquest 3 
50# with 26.5" 

Focusing on target ... I like the challenge of the little dot or x!


----------



## DeerCountry06

I started Shootin bow when i was 16. My FFA chapter at my high school has a hunter safety team (rifle, shotgun(skeets), bow and hunter skills)..I participated on the hunter skills and rifle team and had a great time. I was always in ah when i watched the guys shoot archery and i was in even more ah when we went to the district competition and even the state competition and i saw gals shootin 198's out of 200's. I knew that the next year our team would be short of archers and from what i had seen i thought archery would be a great thing to get into. So a couple weeks later I went out to Bass Pro and bought a PSE Deerhunter...I have been addicted ever since! I LOVE shooting bow! It seems like no matter how much i shoot i just can't get enough of it! My bow wasn't the highest end bow but something to get started on so here a couple days ago i went and ordered a competition bow and decided to keep my PSE for hunting. Here in about 3 weeks i will have a Hoyt UltraElite with cam 1/2, 2000limbs, 25" DL, with 50# draw...boy i can't wait!!!! These 3 weeks are going to feel like 3months but it's worth it! I was also glad when i got my mom and brother into shooting bow a few weeks ago.


----------



## Laura

My best friend loves all kinds of old weaponry, bows and arrows, swords, etc. 
She was very interested in learning archery and a friend's brother offered to show us how. He borrowed his sister's 20lbs bow, and we each had a go at trying to shoot. We both enjoyed it and started going to club practices and now it's just a complete obsession. I have my own bow, my best friend is stilll into it, (strangely enough not as much as me, even though she was more mad about it in the beginning,) and I shoot whenever I can!


----------



## G33k

I vacation in Colorado/Wyoming every year of my life. While around there we stopped by a friend of a friends house and they were shooting compounds. The guy had just bought a bow for his girlfriend to try and it fit me. I decided to keep both of them.


----------



## rachie

My brother started shooting in 1984, my dad started in 1985 (he figured that if he had to take my brother every weekend he might as well start), and I started in 1986, just for something to do on the weekends and to spend more time with my dad. I met my late husband 13 years ago at the club. He became my coach and my hunting teacher (although work never gave me time to go hunting). I am the only one who still shoots on a regular basis.


----------



## CountryWoman

rachie said:


> My brother started shooting in 1984, my dad started in 1985 (he figured that if he had to take my brother every weekend he might as well start), and I started in 1986, just for something to do on the weekends and to spend more time with my dad. I met my late husband 13 years ago at the club. He became my coach and my hunting teacher (although work never gave me time to go hunting). I am the only one who still shoots on a regular basis.


That is sad that everyone else kind of lost interest but I think it is great you have stuck with is so long :wink: 

:welcome: to AT


----------



## MrsHippi

My husband has been bow hunting for a very long time now. I didn't do it with him at first but it was pretty obvious that if I ever wanted to see him I'd better try this out too...LOL. Not really...I just thought I'd like to go hunting with him too. He got me into an old Darton at first. Then worked my way up. We both shot Oneida's for a long time and really liked the bows. He did see some areas that could use improvement though so we started altering our own bows some. My husband is a mechanical/design engineer also. Other people saw what we had done and liked it so they asked us to do the same to their bows. That's how we got started. We tried to work with Oneida for a couple years on some kind of an agreement where we could work together but they weren't really interested so we went out on our own. That's how we started Monster Bows and I got into my current bow. We both shoot 3-D and hunt and I got a nice 6 point this year. That's pretty much my story. Got into it because it just became such a big part of our lives. That and it's really fun when I have all the guys at the 3-D club scared to shoot against me because they don't want to lose to a girl! LOL :wink:


----------



## JandinA2

MrsHippi said:


> He did see some areas that could use improvement though so we started altering our own bows some. My husband is a mechanical/design engineer also. Other people saw what we had done and liked it so they asked us to do the same to their bows. That's how we got started. We tried to work with Oneida for a couple years on some kind of an agreement where we could work together but they weren't really interested so we went out on our own. That's how we started Monster Bows and I got into my current bow.


And this my friends is a story you may want to remember because this design will blow your mind!!!

MrsHippi I can't wait til we can all get together too shoot this summer!


----------



## CountryWoman

MrsHippi said:


> My husband has been bow hunting for a very long time now. I didn't do it with him at first but it was pretty obvious that if I ever wanted to see him I'd better try this out too...LOL. Not really...I just thought I'd like to go hunting with him too. He got me into an old Darton at first. Then worked my way up. We both shot Oneida's for a long time and really liked the bows. He did see some areas that could use improvement though so we started altering our own bows some. My husband is a mechanical/design engineer also. Other people saw what we had done and liked it so they asked us to do the same to their bows. That's how we got started. We tried to work with Oneida for a couple years on some kind of an agreement where we could work together but they weren't really interested so we went out on our own. That's how we started Monster Bows and I got into my current bow. We both shoot 3-D and hunt and I got a nice 6 point this year. That's pretty much my story. Got into it because it just became such a big part of our lives. That and it's really fun when I have all the guys at the 3-D club scared to shoot against me because they don't want to lose to a girl! LOL :wink:


pictures of your guys's bows? Very curious now :wink:


----------



## Goddess Rising

MissMary49 said:


> I will try to make this simple - but the story means everything to me.
> 
> I got a job in a hunting department, that had a pro-shop. there i met my friend, and coach, who stops in to help out. But the shop is always understaffed. I insisted on working behind the counter when I was alone, but the guy I worked with insisted that I didnt 'touch his archery stuff' and tell the customers to come back later. He was close with the owners, and whatever he said, flew (like poo). My coach said this was a side of my co-worker he'd never seen before. It all came down to me being a girl. My coach thought that was the dumbest thing, so he insisted that as long as I wanted to learn, he would teach me everything he knew to surpass my ignorant co-worker. Oh yeah, he picked the wrong gal!
> 
> Working at a pro-shop, I then insisted on taking a 'product educational tour' of the Martin Archery factory (45min away). They were awesome to me and the family-atmosphere was warming. Dealing with a few other bow companies, Martin won my heart hands-down, and I got my first bow from them. I met good people to help me start archery shooting indoors. That was just over a year ago. But he complained so much, they moved me to clothing dept. The complainer quit a few months after that.
> 
> This year I attended my first competition shoot in Vegas where I met yet more great people, and shot (and beat) my personal best. I was invited to join the shooter's staff for another pro-shop, and was invited to join the committee for the local archery club. I dont think if I didnt have that push at the start, I wouldnt have rolled down hill so quickly  I'm still rolling fast, and the archery world hasnt seen the last of this one!!! Thanks to all the people Ive met, and will meet.
> 
> Thats my story,
> Mary



Great Story!

Best Regards,

Goddess Rising


----------



## MrsHippi

Countrywoman...you can see mine and others at our site. Monsterbows.com. We'd be glad to have you over there and chat in the forum.


----------



## Toi Geil

*Always wanted too!*

I bought my first bow about three years ago - I'd always wanted to get into archery and I thought that it would be a fun thing for my son and I to do - I bought a Genesis bow and put it on the lowest poundage it would go. My son and I had a blast and I managed to get my partner to come along and shoot - he even enjoyed it. My favorite thing to do now is use the local outdoor walk through range - I get a little exercise and love being in the woods. Three years later and my son still loves shooting - he has a Micro Adreniline. I just bought a Bowtech Equalizer - it is a great bow - and I'm getting to be a better aim every day. My partner still uses the Genesis - he's just not that into it!

Happy shooting!


----------



## 3dmama

My EX got me into archery. He bought me my first bow 13 years ago and taught me to shoot. I was hooked after my first 3d tournament. It was a great family sport for about 10 years...then we grew apart and after 18 1/2 years of marriage we ended in divorce. The funny thing is we both still shoot and now my boyfriend of a year and a half is just over his rookie year. Both my kids also shoot.


----------



## cfuhrer

I got started because I wanted to spend more time with my dad and maybe hunt with him.
He bought me a starter bow and taught me how to use it and I have been a shooter ever since. As I got older I moved into shooting traditional bows and now am moving back to compounds to start hunting again.
I have a brand new Martin C4 Cougar and am now planning on spending time in the woods with my fianc'e.


----------



## ~Tara~

I started with my Dad with one of those little yellow plastic bows too at about age 5 or 6. Pretty much been shooting off and on ever since. I met my husband at an archery range Like one of the other ladies said, one of the quaifications for a husband HAD to be that he had to shoot at least as good as or better than me :lol:


----------



## CountryWoman

~Tara~ said:


> I started with my Dad with one of those little yellow plastic bows too at about age 5 or 6. Pretty much been shooting off and on ever since. I met my husband at an archery range Like one of the other ladies said, one of the quaifications for a husband HAD to be that he had to shoot at least as good as or better than me :lol:


I just got my daughter one of those little yellow bows she thinks it is great . . .although she likes to wear it as a necklace part of the time:wink:


----------



## ~Tara~

countrywoman said:


> I just got my daughter one of those little yellow bows she thinks it is great . . .although she likes to wear it as a necklace part of the time:wink:



LOL~That's funny, I can totally picture that!


----------



## bowhunter12346

I got started at the age of 5 and got into it because I have always was going with my dad to the archery range and I finally got my first bow at the age of 5. Then I got more into doing shoots every weekend and know that I am in england and have got me a css encore and have been shooting a 100 percent better. I will never give archery up I will keep on doing it. I have always thought that archery was really relaxing when it is just nature and you out there exspecially when you are by yourself.


----------



## stormycindy

Wow, I really loved your story. Especially when you went out on your own. Thanks for sharing that with us.





TnLadyHunter said:


> When my husband and I were dating he never pushed me to go hunting with him. But when I showed interest he incouraged it. I was introduced to **** hunting at a young age, because my uncle raised redbones. My dad and brother went through a hunting phase also. I loved going scouting with my dad. He taught me alot by showing me signs and tracks.
> Richard and I started dating in the spring and the night before a morning turkey hunt he took me to roost a turkey. I was excited to go but got bored quick when nothing happened. He tried it all and not understanding after a few trys and nothing I was confused what we were still doing there. I remmember thinking yeah right. But as it got a little darker he pulled out a coyote howler. As soon as he hit it I heard a faint gobble. My heart jumped in my throat. I remmember wondering why it excited me so much to hear something in the wild respond to something he had done. Now I thank God for that feeling. Anyway in the beginging I just tagged along alot. I learned to love the conversation between hunter and turkey.
> When deer season came along I didn't go with him until he invited me on a gun hunt. I took my hunter safety and headed out. I took my first doe with his 7mm on a bipod. The deer filtered into a field and I pulled the gun up. When I went to flip the safety off which had been turned way up because the trigger was turned way down, I bumped the trigger. The gun went off four inches from my collarbone and shot straight into the ground in front of me. Needless to say the deer came back out and I shot through tears, but I put a good shot on her.
> After that experience even I am surprised I ever went back. But that was it the aderenaline got me. But it is good to ease people into it. He went and got her field dressed her and that meant alot in the begining. It would be hard to expect someone to jump right into every aspect of hunting.
> He eased me into climbing a tree stand, finding my way around in the woods, etc.
> Then I decided to hunt on my own. That is where the tough love came in. He said I would have to learn it all and learn to be tough to drag out deer, clean them, not get lost etc. He was a good teacher. He always thought about my point of view when teaching me. Such as dragging a deer out. At 5'4 and 110lbs he decided I would need a way to get deer out so he made it where I could come home, load the four wheeler on the trailer and take it to get the deer. When trying to get a lady involved always try to look at there point of view. I think alot of people don't think about that when they are trying to get someone started.
> If you take them out on a 20 degree day and expect them to sit still, shoot the animal, clean it etc. You can ruin someone. But if you are patient you can create a great hunting partner.


----------



## tradbowgirl

I first shot a bow in high school gym class, we had recurves and some cheap fiberglass longbows. I really liked it but without knowing where I could shoot (lived in an apartment) I didn't see the point in getting into it. A few years later my boyfriend (who isn't into archery) and I were talking about hobbies we'd like to pursue and I mentioned archery. We went out and he bought me my first bow a few weeks later, a #26 Ragim Victory. I still had no yard to practice in but the archery shop had a range so I took lessons there for a while. 
Now we've moved to VA, we were in MA before, and we've got a yard with a target. I just got a new hickory selfbow and I'm becoming a traditional archery fanatic, reading every Traditional Bowhunting magazine I can find.
-Jess-


----------



## XXJOHNDeereXX

*Archery*

Well first i'm new here so i prolly havent shot as long as some of you b/c im a teen. But ne ways back to the story. I started when i was 6 yrs old and my dad had gotten me into it. I always used to shoot at the deer target that was out in our backyard. I had started with a Brave Bow and then when i got a lil bigger i moved into my moms old martin...i think it was a martin....But when i was about 11 or 12 i went into competition. I have won a few things,but that's not important. what's important is tht im having fun doing it! But I have recently gotten a brand new Mojo tht my parents had gotten me and im getting it all dollied up. I guess its a girl thing! lol. but i have been shooting that for only a week and have been doing awesome with it. So my dad is still teaching me but now i have a coach and he's the best coach...tht's wht i think. he really helps me on form and everything. He had gotten me started in backtension and i have only been doing that for maybe a year and my scores went from a 277 out of 300 to a 298 out of 300. But im hoping to keep on shooting through out my life with my dad still coaching me. Even tho now i'm kicking his but with scores he has always been a good sport! So tht's pretty much how i got started and all the way to now!


----------



## CountryWoman

XXJOHNDeereXX said:


> Well first i'm new here so i prolly havent shot as long as some of you b/c im a teen. But ne ways back to the story. I started when i was 6 yrs old and my dad had gotten me into it. I always used to shoot at the deer target that was out in our backyard. I had started with a Brave Bow and then when i got a lil bigger i moved into my moms old martin...i think it was a martin....But when i was about 11 or 12 i went into competition. I have won a few things,but that's not important. what's important is tht im having fun doing it! But I have recently gotten a brand new Mojo tht my parents had gotten me and im getting it all dollied up. I guess its a girl thing! lol. but i have been shooting that for only a week and have been doing awesome with it. So my dad is still teaching me but now i have a coach and he's the best coach...tht's wht i think. he really helps me on form and everything. He had gotten me started in backtension and i have only been doing that for maybe a year and my scores went from a 277 out of 300 to a 298 out of 300. But im hoping to keep on shooting through out my life with my dad still coaching me. Even tho now i'm kicking his but with scores he has always been a good sport! So tht's pretty much how i got started and all the way to now!


:welcome: to AT :wink:
Sounds like a great way to start for sure and hopefully you are right and it becomes a lifelong passion


----------



## CountryWoman

tradbowgirl said:


> I first shot a bow in high school gym class, we had recurves and some cheap fiberglass longbows. I really liked it but without knowing where I could shoot (lived in an apartment) I didn't see the point in getting into it. A few years later my boyfriend (who isn't into archery) and I were talking about hobbies we'd like to pursue and I mentioned archery. We went out and he bought me my first bow a few weeks later, a #26 Ragim Victory. I still had no yard to practice in but the archery shop had a range so I took lessons there for a while.
> Now we've moved to VA, we were in MA before, and we've got a yard with a target. I just got a new hickory selfbow and I'm becoming a traditional archery fanatic, reading every Traditional Bowhunting magazine I can find.
> -Jess-


:welcome: to AT glad we keep getting more women in here :wink:
It is just great to be able to shoot at home instead of packing up and driving somewhere I know I wouldn't be able to shoot as much if it involved driving somewhere


----------



## Pink Genes

*My start turned into a dream~*

Grew up in the mountains on a huge ranch. Always wanted to be outside with my Father. Started hunting by watching and helping my father bring home dinner. I was taught with traditional bows and now hunt with the one-of-a-kind pink camo compound. Although I got the hunting genes from my Father, I definitely got my _Pink Genes_ from my Mother! It's nice to be able to hunt with pink!


----------



## CountryWoman

Pink Genes said:


> Grew up in the mountains on a huge ranch. Always wanted to be outside with my Father. Started hunting by watching and helping my father bring home dinner. I was taught with traditional bows and now hunt with the one-of-a-kind pink camo compound. Although I got the hunting genes from my Father, I definitely got my _Pink Genes_ from my Mother! It's nice to be able to hunt with pink!


Thanks for adding:wink:


----------



## camogurl_tx

My husband actually got me involved in archery. Growing up I was told that weapons were for men I wasn't allowed to shoot anything I could only watch and my family is all into guns, never seen a bow up close and personal until my husband. Then my husband started going to 3D shoots with his brother and invited me to tag along. I went and asked about a million questions and was very interested. He took me up to the local shop and got me set up with a Parker Challenger. The second day of shooting he took me to a 3D shoot nearby to get a feel for it. I got 3rd place on my second day. I was so thrilled even though the guy set me up with a DL that was 1 1/2 to 2" short. (My elbow was bent nearly about 45 degrees plus just to get things lined up.) I continued to shoot it just to get a feel for things and was in love. We went to several shoots in the area and I placed in nearly all of the ones I shot in. Then I found out I was pregnant with our lil girl and had to give it up for a while. We decided to sell my bow because it didn't fit me right and we met another couple who were interested in doing 3D together and the DL was perfect for her. So now, our daughter will be 2 in August, I am due with our son in November and my darlin husband is working on getting me a Equalizer for Christmas. WOOOO HOOOO! I can't wait to get back to it. I really miss it and am anxious to get our kids involved in the sport as well. I never want my daughter to believe or be told she can't do something because she is a girl. I shoot like a girl and kick butt doin it!


----------



## CountryWoman

camogurl_tx said:


> My husband actually got me involved in archery. Growing up I was told that weapons were for men I wasn't allowed to shoot anything I could only watch and my family is all into guns, never seen a bow up close and personal until my husband. Then my husband started going to 3D shoots with his brother and invited me to tag along. I went and asked about a million questions and was very interested. He took me up to the local shop and got me set up with a Parker Challenger. The second day of shooting he took me to a 3D shoot nearby to get a feel for it. I got 3rd place on my second day. I was so thrilled even though the guy set me up with a DL that was 1 1/2 to 2" short. (My elbow was bent nearly about 45 degrees plus just to get things lined up.) I continued to shoot it just to get a feel for things and was in love. We went to several shoots in the area and I placed in nearly all of the ones I shot in. Then I found out I was pregnant with our lil girl and had to give it up for a while. We decided to sell my bow because it didn't fit me right and we met another couple who were interested in doing 3D together and the DL was perfect for her. So now, our daughter will be 2 in August, I am due with our son in November and my darlin husband is working on getting me a Equalizer for Christmas. WOOOO HOOOO! I can't wait to get back to it. I really miss it and am anxious to get our kids involved in the sport as well. I never want my daughter to believe or be told she can't do something because she is a girl. I shoot like a girl and kick butt doin it!


 weapons not for girls? Man that had to suck. 

Glad your hubby got you into it though. Congratulations on your little girl . . .our little girl is 2 1/2 right now(our son is 6) a very fun time. And Congrats on the newest expected addition to your family :wink: Tell your hubby good luck with the christmas shopping :wink:


----------



## camogurl_tx

CountryWoman said:


> weapons not for girls? Man that had to suck.
> 
> Glad your hubby got you into it though. Congratulations on your little girl . . .our little girl is 2 1/2 right now(our son is 6) a very fun time. And Congrats on the newest expected addition to your family :wink: Tell your hubby good luck with the christmas shopping :wink:




It did suck, I could use a chain saw but not a gun! Explain that one, I still don't get it. I could only watch but was never allowed to fire any weapons. 

Thank you, I'm really excited about everything. Hubby's been looking, he's got my hunting bow all figured out already and is letting me do what I want with the target bow so....I'm "shopping around" getting ideas for what I want. He is gonna get it powder coated for me and all prettied up. Funny thing I hated girly stuff and the color pink until I got pregnant with my daughter and now I love pink and am getting more girly by the day.:wink:


----------



## CountryWoman

camogurl_tx said:


> It did suck, I could use a chain saw but not a gun! Explain that one, I still don't get it. I could only watch but was never allowed to fire any weapons.
> 
> Thank you, I'm really excited about everything. Hubby's been looking, he's got my hunting bow all figured out already and is letting me do what I want with the target bow so....I'm "shopping around" getting ideas for what I want. He is gonna get it powder coated for me and all prettied up. Funny thing I hated girly stuff and the color pink until I got pregnant with my daughter and now I love pink and am getting more girly by the day.:wink:


Man a chain saw but not a gun that is odd. I look forward to pics of new babies and new bows :wink:

I can completly relate about not being "girly" I have never really been into pink either until I got pregnant with my little one(2 1/2 now). I was kinda girly already though since I love my making dolls, dressing up and stuff like that but never showed it in color choices for accessories. My wardrobe is (camo & jeans of course:wink basically blues, greens,and purple. My husband thinks it is funny how I wanted pink and purple fletches and stuff


----------



## fmedic5

*Not a girlie girl*

My dad went hunting every year. It was accepted as normal but I never went. It was a "man" thing to do. I never had any real exposure to hunting or archery shooting until I met my fiancee. He is very big into hunting he goes for both seasons but would sell his gun in a NY minute to extend the archery season. He bought me my first bow for Christmas, and now he teases me all the time that he created a monster. The bow shopping process was an ordeal, most shops didnt carry anything I could try or wouldn't let me try so I searched in 3 states, found a fantastic shop in NY and the rest is history. One shop actually told me, you cant pull a 30# bow. I am a very active female, I am a Scuba Dive Instructor, firefighter, and have a few horses and trail ride as often as possible, you don't tell me I can't do anything. I just maxed out my 50# Hoyt Selena Sunday and I love my bow! Occasionally I find the need to go back to that shop with my bow from another local shop... I am slightly evil. :moose2: But I am also a perfectionist and I love the level of precision and the rush when you make those great shots.

I am addicted, we moved and didnt get to shoot much in the last 2 months and I was like a drug addict that needed a fix, I couldnt wait to get back out and shoot. We are going to shoot in our first 3D shoot next Sunday, I can't wait. While a little nervous since I have never even been to a 3D shoot, I know it will only make me a better shooter and who doesnt like to meet people who like to do the same thing?

I took both the Hunter Safety and Bowhunter Safety courses and sit here counting down the days until hunting season starts. We are going to Illinois on a Whitetail hunt this November and we are both really excited. I booked the trip as a surprise, it was my choice of a honeymoon since he is a fantastic man and I couldn't think of anything better! We both love the outdoors and this was both unique and exciting.

Great Post CountryWoman


----------



## punkiipie

Hi Girls! I have been shooting almost a year now and have loved every minute of it. I was one of those wives that either learned or was left behind. My husband bought me an Alpine micro to start and it seemed we spent every spare hour down in the archery shed. I started only wanting to shoot legues and paper targets. We shot my first 3-d course about 2 months ago and now we are gone every weekend. I have switched to a Martin P3 and am now shooting barebow. I think I may even hunt this season. I am also trying to teach my 2 yr. old son to shoot. This weekend will be his first so we will see how it goes.


----------



## CountryWoman

punkiipie said:


> Hi Girls! I have been shooting almost a year now and have loved every minute of it. I was one of those wives that either learned or was left behind. My husband bought me an Alpine micro to start and it seemed we spent every spare hour down in the archery shed. I started only wanting to shoot legues and paper targets. We shot my first 3-d course about 2 months ago and now we are gone every weekend. I have switched to a Martin P3 and am now shooting barebow. I think I may even hunt this season. I am also trying to teach my 2 yr. old son to shoot. This weekend will be his first so we will see how it goes.


Wow I can relate to the learn or left behind part  that is why I started too and it will be a year next month :cheer2: Hope you have lots of fun shooting kids are great :wink: mine are 6(boy) & 2 1/2(girl)

:welcome: to the Women's AT:wink:


----------



## laurie6805

I noticed the dates were quite awhile ago, so I thought I would add a story. I just started shooting Fall of 2006. My husband got me started. Very similiar story huh? I too, had a choice, shoot or stay home and be bored. I choose to get out and enjoy the great outdoors, wildlife, and my husband. We shoot in 3-D shoots in the off season and hunt the rest of the time. I wish I had girlfriends in the sport. I am having a blast. We just bought a new 2007 Bowtech Tribute @ 50lbs. I am excited!


----------



## CountryWoman

laurie6805 said:


> I noticed the dates were quite awhile ago, so I thought I would add a story. I just started shooting Fall of 2006. My husband got me started. Very similiar story huh? I too, had a choice, shoot or stay home and be bored. I choose to get out and enjoy the great outdoors, wildlife, and my husband. We shoot in 3-D shoots in the off season and hunt the rest of the time. I wish I had girlfriends in the sport. I am having a blast. We just bought a new 2007 Bowtech Tribute @ 50lbs. I am excited!


Congrats on the new bow :cheer2: You will have to post pics :thumb:Thanks for adding a story, I love hearing from everyone no matter how similar the stories it just gives us all more in common here :wink: And I think overall we all wish for more girlfriends into this sport  at least alot of us have our hubbys:wink:


----------



## laurie6805

CountryWoman said:


> Congrats on the new bow :cheer2: You will have to post pics :thumb:Thanks for adding a story, I love hearing from everyone no matter how similar the stories it just gives us all more in common here :wink: And I think overall we all wish for more girlfriends into this sport  at least alot of us have our hubbys:wink:



When I get all of the details of AT figured out I will post pics. So how is the hunting down in AZ? We just moved back to TX from Indiana where I got started shooting. I have taken a turkey and a deer with a gun but still haven't havested anything w/my bow. I am getting practice at the local bow shop and some 3-D shoots though. I here there are Elk in AZ, that would be awesome!


----------



## dkoutdoors_girl

I started shooting when I was 10. My dad would always go out and shoot 3d with his friends and thats what got me interested. He bought me my first target bow. When my husband and I got together 7 1/2 years ago he was into hunting big time. Thats what got me into hunting. Now i'm addicted. I love it. We love being in the woods together and scouting for deer. Are kids love it too! Getting them involved and them wanting to be involved is very important to us! We are now videoing and are a part of Parsons Outdoors! It's awesome!:wink:


----------



## CountryWoman

laurie6805 said:


> When I get all of the details of AT figured out I will post pics. So how is the hunting down in AZ? We just moved back to TX from Indiana where I got started shooting. I have taken a turkey and a deer with a gun but still haven't havested anything w/my bow. I am getting practice at the local bow shop and some 3-D shoots though. I here there are Elk in AZ, that would be awesome!


HI :wink: hunting for us is usually pretty good here. I havn't actually gotton anything big with my bow yet, in january we went javelina hunting but I never got a chance at a good shot. My hubby got one though. When I started into archery last august I said I would target but pry never hunt  that didn't last long I love rabbit hunting with my bow:cheer2: it is so fun!! I have rifle hunted for deer the last 4 years, didn't tag one year though because I got buck fever really BAD because he was really BIG:wink:

There are elk here but unfortunately we didn't get drawn this year (you have to draw a tag that you put in for in january) I put in for rifle mule deer this year even if I get drawn for the november hunt I may go get an over the counter archery tag to hunt in september:embara:


----------



## laurie6805

CountryWoman said:


> HI :wink: hunting for us is usually pretty good here. I havn't actually gotton anything big with my bow yet, in january we went javelina hunting but I never got a chance at a good shot. My hubby got one though. When I started into archery last august I said I would target but pry never hunt  that didn't last long I love rabbit hunting with my bow:cheer2: it is so fun!! I have rifle hunted for deer the last 4 years, didn't tag one year though because I got buck fever really BAD because he was really BIG:wink:
> 
> There are elk here but unfortunately we didn't get drawn this year (you have to draw a tag that you put in for in january) I put in for rifle mule deer this year even if I get drawn for the november hunt I may go get an over the counter archery tag to hunt in september:embara:


Rabbit hunting with a bow! You must be a bad a--! Isn't that hard to pull off. I do good with a big ole deer in front of me, but a rabbit is fast and small. I am going to have to tell my hubby about that one. He just started hunting turkey this year with his bow. Neither one of us got one with a bow this year. He did with a gun though. (cheating lol) :wink: Only when you are totally frustrated do you break out the gun!!!!:uzi:

Anyway, I am envious! We are going to have to try that.


----------



## CountryWoman

laurie6805 said:


> Rabbit hunting with a bow! You must be a bad a--! Isn't that hard to pull off. I do good with a big ole deer in front of me, but a rabbit is fast and small. I am going to have to tell my hubby about that one. He just started hunting turkey this year with his bow. Neither one of us got one with a bow this year. He did with a gun though. (cheating lol) :wink: Only when you are totally frustrated do you break out the gun!!!!:uzi:
> 
> Anyway, I am envious! We are going to have to try that.


:embara:Actually not really. I am usually pretty confident out to 30 yds but I have pins out to 60 (sighted in less right now because we messed with the tuning on my bow and I need to get it sighted in better). We have these rubber blunts (mine are 85 grains, my hubbys are 100's) that screw into our arrows that fly really comparable to fielt tips, I don't like the ones that just kinda slip over the end of the arrows, (haven't had luck with the small game heads either). I am easily distracted it never fails I will be on my way out to target shoot(and tune my bow) and a little bunny will jump out and off I go:wink:I just love the "popping" sound when you get one :wink: But it is the off season and what else can we hunt :dontknow: actually that isn't true we were rabbit hunting when we were supposed to be javelina hunting. It is a year round thing for us nothing better to practice on . . .cottontails are small and birds too :thumb:


----------



## laurie6805

So you use the rubber blunts for small little varmits? (small game)!! I will have to try that:wink:


----------



## CountryWoman

Yup rabbits, birds and rats beware  We did try some of those little game heads with the springs that they say you can't lose  well our grass didn't listen so well and the blunts leave a bigger hole.:wink:


----------



## bowhunter12346

I got started from watching my dad shoot and then I started at the age of 5 and have been shooting since then. I went from shooting a martin pride to CSS encore 2 which has been a good bow for me. I have not harvested any animals yet with the bow but am hoping next year I can because that would be awesome. I started out shooting a release and still am shooting a release but it is a back tension release.


----------



## CountryWoman

bowhunter12346 said:


> I got started from watching my dad shoot and then I started at the age of 5 and have been shooting since then. I went from shooting a martin pride to CSS encore 2 which has been a good bow for me. I have not harvested any animals yet with the bow but am hoping next year I can because that would be awesome. I started out shooting a release and still am shooting a release but it is a back tension release.


Good luck hunting this year :thumb: hope you get something:nod:

Keep the stories coming everyone:wink:


----------



## hkymoose

I can't say that my story is a awesome as some of the ladies on here, but I'll try.
I am a tomboy at heart. Anything outdoors. That includes hunting and fishing. The bad part about it, was that my Dad worked two jobs while I was growing up so we didn't do it very often. I didn't get the pleasure of learning archery until I was 20.
By that time, I was engaged, and my fiancee set me up with a Martin Mini-Jag. I loved the bow, but I wasn't set up properly. I didn't live in an area where archery was undershood alot, so many of my questions were left unanswered. I loved to shoot targets, but no leagues were advailible in my area. So, I put the bow down, after 2 years of shooting(and hunting) and got out of it. I got divoreced a few years later and wanted to get back into it, but didn't know how. Last year, I met a guy who got me back into shooting with an old Alpine, and I was hooked again! I went to local 3-D courses and wanted to do more! Then that's when he told me about IBO. This past summer was my first IBO expirence! It's exactly what I've wanted to do for so many years! Now, I am no longer with that boyfriend, but I do have the support of some very good archers. One guy in particular has been helping me out with a new set-up and research. My Dad has always felt bad that he couldn't have supported me with it when I was little, but loves to watch me shoot now. If I ever had a daughter, I would want her to try it too.:archer:


----------



## CountryWoman

hkymoose said:


> I can't say that my story is a awesome as some of the ladies on here, but I'll try.
> I am a tomboy at heart. Anything outdoors. That includes hunting and fishing. The bad part about it, was that my Dad worked two jobs while I was growing up so we didn't do it very often. I didn't get the pleasure of learning archery until I was 20.
> By that time, I was engaged, and my fiancee set me up with a Martin Mini-Jag. I loved the bow, but I wasn't set up properly. I didn't live in an area where archery was undershood alot, so many of my questions were left unanswered. I loved to shoot targets, but no leagues were advailible in my area. So, I put the bow down, after 2 years of shooting(and hunting) and got out of it. I got divoreced a few years later and wanted to get back into it, but didn't know how. Last year, I met a guy who got me back into shooting with an old Alpine, and I was hooked again! I went to local 3-D courses and wanted to do more! Then that's when he told me about IBO. This past summer was my first IBO expirence! It's exactly what I've wanted to do for so many years! Now, I am no longer with that boyfriend, but I do have the support of some very good archers. One guy in particular has been helping me out with a new set-up and research. My Dad has always felt bad that he couldn't have supported me with it when I was little, but loves to watch me shoot now. If I ever had a daughter, I would want her to try it too.:archer:


:welcome: to the Women's AT thanks for adding your story:wink:

Any story in which a women(or man I guess :lol is inspired to take up a bow and enjoys having archery be a part of their lives rates as an AWESOME story to me :wink: 

It isn't a matter of when you started or even how(even though I thoroughly enjoy hearing everyones story's) 
it is that we all are here and are able to talk about something we all like :nod:love :grouphug: and/or obsess over 
and helping each other excell to each of our heart's content is a beautiful thing.


----------



## hkymoose

I'm happy to have found my niche in the world! I like being involved in a sport where you and your boyfriend or husband or even girlfriends can be happy and have a little fun "competition"! I've been lucky enough to have guys willing to show me everything I need to know. Some of it I have learned along the way too. My best info is coming from a guy right now who's kickin' some butt in ASA. It's nice to see guys proud of a woman taking up archery, and it's inspiring for me to see women tearin' it up on the courses!:jam:


----------



## Native Girl

I too am a newbie to the site and like seeing all the ways we have gotten started in the sport. I grew up as as an only child and my dad worked for the Department of Wildlife here in Oklahoma. I had a lot of exposure early on to a lot of different outdoor hunting sports. Shot a little as a kid, then picked it back up in high school and started hunting with my dad.

Then I went off to college (OSU - Go POKES) and met my husband 48down. I had a piece of crap Darton bow with one pendulum sight and 3 arrows. On one of our first dates, we went to and IBO shoot in Stillwater and I shot a 294 out of 300 and barely beat him...hehehe.

That was around 16 years ago and we've been shooting and hunting together ever since.


----------



## deer_slayer82

I am yet another new person to this site (my husband got me hooked). I work night shift and enjoy reading everyone's stories on those slow nights. I've hunted ever since I was 12, mostly just small game though until I met my husband. He took me rifle hunting the first three years we were together. He was with me when I shot my first deer (a doe), which was good because I was 5 months pregnant and couldn't really drag her out ! I saw how much he enjoyed archery and slowly developed an interest. Plus, I felt like a widow during archery season and figured if I wanted to spend more time with him, I should probably learn to shoot a bow. We bought my bow in the spring and I already love it more than my rifle. I can't wait for September!


----------



## CountryWoman

:welcome: to our newbies :wink:


----------



## CountryWoman

deer_slayer82 said:


> I am yet another new person to this site (my husband got me hooked). I work night shift and enjoy reading everyone's stories on those slow nights. I've hunted ever since I was 12, mostly just small game though until I met my husband. He took me rifle hunting the first three years we were together. He was with me when I shot my first deer (a doe), which was good because I was 5 months pregnant and couldn't really drag her out ! I saw how much he enjoyed archery and slowly developed an interest. Plus, I felt like a widow during archery season and figured if I wanted to spend more time with him, I should probably learn to shoot a bow. We bought my bow in the spring and I already love it more than my rifle. I can't wait for September!


I got into is too because I figure if I didn't I was going to be left behind :lol:


----------



## lastcall21

Hi all,

My husband bought me my first bow (Hoyt Gamegetter Jr) 2 years before we got married. At first i thought Ok, i might like this. He was always into hunting and had a compound and crossbow.

When I went to university, i took lessons and after i graduated from school he upgraded me to a PSE and we gave our son the Hoyt. When my son was older and bigger i gave him my PSE and I upgraded to a Hoyt Xtec. Again he grew and I upgraded him to the Hoyt XTec and and bought myself a Hoyt Vtec. My son cannot grow into my husband's equipment because husband is right handed and both son and I are lefthanded.


----------



## Witchy

Well I am new to the sport, I started shooting about 3 weeks ago. What got me interested you ask? Well, my dad and my brother have been shooting forever, my husband has shot for years, I wanted to try. I got home from work on one Saturday and my hubby says " Go take your shower and change your clothes." I say "Why" He then replies " We are going to Pelkey's to get our bows." Cool well I showered, got dressed and we headed down to get our bows. I ended up with a Parker Buckshot. Not much selection for women's bows, but I really like the bow, shoots awesome. So we got home and shot some arrows. My son was watching us, and says to me Ma I want a bow. He has shot but very little. So this past weekend we went and bought one for him as well. Now our family is all in to bow shooting. Love it, won't give it up for anything.


----------



## huskerbabe

*I suppose it's my turn*

I will try and give you the short version! My story sounds so much like all of yours but I guess I have a little twist in it. My dad was a taxidermist and bow hunter (he started when he was a teenager and he is now 67) so I grew up with it all! I have always loved the outdoors and am a major tomboy. Loved fishing and we always camped, I was even a camp counselor in the summertime. The sad part is my dad *never* took me hunting. I went on my first pheasant hunt at 19 (w/ bf) and was hooked. I eventually started bowhunting too because I didnt want to be left at home. I got divorced after 10 years-too long of a story there!!ukey: When I got divorced I was determined to continue to hunt and to share the outdoors with other women. My exukey:told me if I was ever succesful it would be because of himukey: Now there's some motivation-huh?

I met an awesome man who had never bowhunted or shot big game. As he (Shorty) would put it I showed him the door and he kicked the damn thing down! It is true and I couldnt ask for a better hunting partner then him! We have 4 kids and they all shoot and hunt, I have been with them on several first and there is nothing like that kind of memory! We are both NBEF instructors and I volunteer for the Women in the Outdoors-this is my 8th year.
I can not tell you how archery and hunting has completely changed my life!


----------



## hkymoose

huskerbabe said:


> I got divorced after 10 years-too long of a story there!!ukey: When I got divorced I was determined to continue to hunt and to share the outdoors with other women. My exukey:told me if I was ever succesful it would be because of himukey: Now there's some motivation-huh?
> I can not tell you how archery and hunting has completely changed my life!


That sounds sooo familiar! I've been told by two exes(1 husband and 1 bf), that I wouldn't be able to keep shooting with out them....And that everything that I was taught by them was the correct way. My ex bf told me that I would have the set-up that HE wanted me to have. Not what was comfortable to me!!! What a bunch of crap! Actually, it's worked out for the better! I am now very close friends with a guy(a member on AT-that's who told me to join), and he's tearin' up ASA/IBO shoots he's been to! I'm glad things worked out the way they did beacuse I now have the help to make me the best I can be!
I have finally found my niche in the world with archery. I love it, and I'm never gonna give it up!:elch:


----------



## CountryWoman

lastcall21 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My husband bought me my first bow (Hoyt Gamegetter Jr) 2 years before we got married. At first i thought Ok, i might like this. He was always into hunting and had a compound and crossbow.
> 
> When I went to university, i took lessons and after i graduated from school he upgraded me to a PSE and we gave our son the Hoyt. When my son was older and bigger i gave him my PSE and I upgraded to a Hoyt Xtec. Again he grew and I upgraded him to the Hoyt XTec and and bought myself a Hoyt Vtec. My son cannot grow into my husband's equipment because husband is right handed and both son and I are lefthanded.


Our family is kinda that way to  I think my son will be a right handed shooter like me but my hubby is lefty, would be kinda nice sometimes for sharing equipment if we were the same :lol:


----------



## CountryWoman

Witchy said:


> Well I am new to the sport, I started shooting about 3 weeks ago. What got me interested you ask? Well, my dad and my brother have been shooting forever, my husband has shot for years, I wanted to try. I got home from work on one Saturday and my hubby says " Go take your shower and change your clothes." I say "Why" He then replies " We are going to Pelkey's to get our bows." Cool well I showered, got dressed and we headed down to get our bows. I ended up with a Parker Buckshot. Not much selection for women's bows, but I really like the bow, shoots awesome. So we got home and shot some arrows. My son was watching us, and says to me Ma I want a bow. He has shot but very little. So this past weekend we went and bought one for him as well. Now our family is all in to bow shooting. Love it, won't give it up for anything.


That is awesome your son is showing more interest so you can do it as a whole family :wink:


----------



## sunshinec72

*A little late in life!*

Im 33 and just started shooting about 5-6 months ago. My husband always wanted me to go hunting with him. Im just not into killing things. Dont get me wrong, I'll clean it, cook it and eat it. Just cant kill it. Anyway, he started going to 3D bow shoots and I went with him once to take pics for the scrapbook and had a great time. So he got me a little inexpensive bow to see if I would like target shooting and I did really like and turns out I wasnt too bad at it, so we traded the Excursion for a Trykon Sport (Cobalt Blue, AWESOME!) and Ive been shooting ever since. Its the one thing we can do together!


----------



## HRHMrsBrown

Crawling out of the woodwork here! 

My uncle has a lease that we frequented when I was younger, so I grew up shooting rifles and pistols. Never shot at anything other than a target, but it was always fun. Eventually, I did well enough to outshoot my father...much to his chagrin. I haven't let him live that one down yet. 

As for archery, I actually just started about two weeks ago. I'd been looking for a bow since before Christmas of last year but, because my husband got a new job offer and we moved halfway across the continent, actually *buying* it got put on the back burner. Once we got settled, however, he let me look up the local pro shop and actually put my hands on a few. I ended up with a Trykon Sport in black powder coat. I'm definitely looking forward to getting out to the range more!


----------



## CountryWoman

sunshinec72 said:


> Im 33 and just started shooting about 5-6 months ago. My husband always wanted me to go hunting with him. Im just not into killing things. Dont get me wrong, I'll clean it, cook it and eat it. Just cant kill it. Anyway, he started going to 3D bow shoots and I went with him once to take pics for the scrapbook and had a great time. So he got me a little inexpensive bow to see if I would like target shooting and I did really like and turns out I wasnt too bad at it, so we traded the Excursion for a Trykon Sport (Cobalt Blue, AWESOME!) and Ive been shooting ever since. Its the one thing we can do together!


It is never to late in life to find archery :wink: or anything you can really enjoy for that matter.
:welcome:


----------



## CountryWoman

HRHMrsBrown said:


> Crawling out of the woodwork here!
> 
> My uncle has a lease that we frequented when I was younger, so I grew up shooting rifles and pistols. Never shot at anything other than a target, but it was always fun. Eventually, I did well enough to outshoot my father...much to his chagrin. I haven't let him live that one down yet.
> 
> As for archery, I actually just started about two weeks ago. I'd been looking for a bow since before Christmas of last year but, because my husband got a new job offer and we moved halfway across the continent, actually *buying* it got put on the back burner. Once we got settled, however, he let me look up the local pro shop and actually put my hands on a few. I ended up with a Trykon Sport in black powder coat. I'm definitely looking forward to getting out to the range more!


:welcome: from the woodwork :wink: and to the Women's AT
That is awesome that you are getting into archery and enjoying it:cheer2:. 
I am sure you will love it even more as you do it more, good luck getting to the range more.


----------



## bluedaisy

I'm brand new to archery, just started last week! I've wanted to do it for a long time now, ever since my family moved from the suburbs to the country when I was in jr high. But the mentality in the town was that men hunt the animals and women cook them. And hunting was to be done with guns, not bows. So I kind of forgot about it for a while. About a year ago my sister entered school to become a gunsmith and encouraged me to shoot with her. I enjoyed it and after moving to Spokane it spurred me to start up archery...somthing that is made much easier by the range 10 minutes from our house! So far I'm loving it, I'm shooting recurve right now and want to get a solid grasp on that before I shoot compound or try to hunt!


----------



## CountryWoman

bluedaisy said:


> I'm brand new to archery, just started last week! I've wanted to do it for a long time now, ever since my family moved from the suburbs to the country when I was in jr high. But the mentality in the town was that men hunt the animals and women cook them. And hunting was to be done with guns, not bows. So I kind of forgot about it for a while. About a year ago my sister entered school to become a gunsmith and encouraged me to shoot with her. I enjoyed it and after moving to Spokane it spurred me to start up archery...somthing that is made much easier by the range 10 minutes from our house! So far I'm loving it, I'm shooting recurve right now and want to get a solid grasp on that before I shoot compound or try to hunt!


Glad you are starting into archery :thumb: 
:welcome: to the Women's AT


----------



## TargetWoman

This is the thread that made me join AT instead of just reading everyone elses posts.

I started shooting about 6 years ago. A friend from work had been shooting field archery for a long time and he thought I might enjoy it. He had a bow that one of his kids shot, that he thought might work so I could see if I liked it. He took me to the indoor range, and very patiently taught me how to shoot correctly from the beginning. He taught me not only how things worked, but also why. I really enjoyed shooting. Through a friend of his he found a new PSE Millennium that he made sure was the right poundage and draw length from the beginning. I really intended to only shoot at the indoor range. I told him I didn't want to shoot tournaments. He convinced me to join him and some friends at a field shoot. I had a blast and was hooked. About a year later I upgraded to a Hoyt Protec, and about a year after that I married my "friend". Now I have a sport that I love (the only one I have ever been good at!) and a wonderful husband to share it with. I went to my first outdoor nationals last summer, and can't wait to go back. I am hooked for life!


----------



## CountryWoman

TargetWoman said:


> This is the thread that made me join AT instead of just reading everyone elses posts.
> 
> I started shooting about 6 years ago. A friend from work had been shooting field archery for a long time and he thought I might enjoy it. He had a bow that one of his kids shot, that he thought might work so I could see if I liked it. He took me to the indoor range, and very patiently taught me how to shoot correctly from the beginning. He taught me not only how things worked, but also why. I really enjoyed shooting. Through a friend of his he found a new PSE Millennium that he made sure was the right poundage and draw length from the beginning. I really intended to only shoot at the indoor range. I told him I didn't want to shoot tournaments. He convinced me to join him and some friends at a field shoot. I had a blast and was hooked. About a year later I upgraded to a Hoyt Protec, and about a year after that I married my "friend". Now I have a sport that I love (the only one I have ever been good at!) and a wonderful husband to share it with. I went to my first outdoor nationals last summer, and can't wait to go back. I am hooked for life!


:cheer2::wav::cheer2:
So glad you decided to "join" us here :wink::welcome:
I love this thread I am so glad I got curious(nosy :lol about how all the women on here got started and decided to ask:wink:

I know exactely what you mean about a sport I am kinda good at . . I played volleyball, basketball, etc in highschool but I only got to play because it was a small(200ish students 9th-12th):embara:my eye/brain/body coordination works way better for archery :chortle:


----------



## bluesun7602

my job involves hunting/fishing so i wanted to experience the hunting side. my parents raised us on fishing, but my dad was never into hunting. i picked up a bow off a fellow member here and started shooting. i asked some guyfriends to take me hunting with them, and my second time out i shot a medium sized doe, and i've been hooked ever since. i'll use the dart target system at the local shop, set up my block target in the backyard, or shoot at the 3d course to refine my skills. i bought the selena last spring and last fall was my first year hunting alone and i shot another deer within the first week of bow season. this year i plan on hunting the fall turkey season as well, besides deer.


----------



## Dusty Britches

National Wild Turkey Federation's Women in the Outdoors in 2001.


----------



## FarmGirl7

*As a youngun'*

I got my start when I was a kid. My dad gave me an old fiberglass longbow and when I wasn't feeding the calves or helping with the hay, I was shooting it. He took me gun hunting one year and then turned me loose. I think I was about 9? maybe. I have learned by trial and mostly error since then. I finally got me a good bow last year after using a so so one for a couple of years. I absolutely love it. It's a hoyt selena. I had a few years where an ex of mine liked to hunt but looked down on me going. I am now with a wonderful man who is teaching me new things all the time. We are best friends and he totally supports me being in the woods. He is always happy for me and tries to make me a better hunter/shooter. My fav is deer bow season which starts Oct. 1 here in Ohio. I went out a lot last year with my bow, more than in the past years, and don't you know that on opening day of gun season a shooter passed within bow range after I had not seen one shooter from there all bow season! Well he won't be passing that tree anymore. He is on my wall. 10 pt around 130's. We go spring turkey and scout all summer and shed hunt all winter and I wouldn't have it any other way. This year the Hoyt will get it's first, already got one in mind.


----------



## CountryWoman

morgansgirl said:


> I got my start when I was a kid. My dad gave me an old fiberglass longbow and when I wasn't feeding the calves or helping with the hay, I was shooting it. He took me gun hunting one year and then turned me loose. I think I was about 9? maybe. I have learned by trial and mostly error since then. I finally got me a good bow last year after using a so so one for a couple of years. I absolutely love it. It's a hoyt selena. I had a few years where an ex of mine liked to hunt but looked down on me going. I am now with a wonderful man who is teaching me new things all the time. We are best friends and he totally supports me being in the woods. He is always happy for me and tries to make me a better hunter/shooter. My fav is deer bow season which starts Oct. 1 here in Ohio. I went out a lot last year with my bow, more than in the past years, and don't you know that on opening day of gun season a shooter passed within bow range after I had not seen one shooter from there all bow season! Well he won't be passing that tree anymore. He is on my wall. 10 pt around 130's. We go spring turkey and scout all summer and shed hunt all winter and I wouldn't have it any other way. This year the Hoyt will get it's first, already got one in mind.


:welcome: to AT :wink: I think sometimes lessons learned by trial and error will stick with you better. Congrats on a buck worh hanging :wink:


----------



## mooseswife

I am getting so excited after reading all of these posts. I am just getting in to bow hunting. My husband is hooked so i want to be able to join him out on the hunt. I will actually be purchasing a new bow in the next few days, after I get into some more shops this weekend and test a few out. Right now I am leaning towards the Hoyt Selena and Bowtech Equalizer. Everyone tells me I can't go wrong with either choice, I just need to choose the one I am most comfortable with.


----------



## CountryWoman

Well glad we have excited you :wink: I got into archery for the exaxt same reason :wink: but to start I was like "I won't hunt with my bow":embara: but not anymore You will have to post pics of the new bow when you get it, either choice(and many others) are all great it basically comes down to what works best for you :thumb:

:welcome:


----------



## ladymamba345

I guess I would have to say a friend/co-worker (Linda) and her husband got me into shooting 3-D. I went to my first 3-D shoot with them back in September of 89, with an old bow and some arrows someone gave me. Shot fingers and placed third.

Finally got my own equipment started shooting local 3-D and doing well. (many bows have come and gone since then)

Got my husband and daughter into shooting as well. My daughter was hooked she became my 3-D buddy. (she was 9 at that time).

Living in central New York you see a lot of deer. Decided to try hunting. So my husband and I took the bow hunting class in 1990.

Today I still hunt and shoot 3-d. Still drag my husband to the woods to hunt.(most of the time I go by myself).

My 3-D buddy has grown up and lives in Tennessee.

Linda has long since passed, but everytime I pick up my bow I think about her and to this very day (18 years later) I still have my third place trophy.


----------



## CountryWoman

Lady Liberty said:


> I guess I would have to say a friend/co-worker (Linda) and her husband got me into shooting 3-D. I went to my first 3-D shoot with them back in September of 89, with an old bow and some arrows someone gave me. Shot fingers and placed third.
> 
> Finally got my own equipment started shooting local 3-D and doing well. (many bows have come and gone since then)
> 
> Got my husband and daughter into shooting as well. My daughter was hooked she became my 3-D buddy. (she was 9 at that time).
> 
> Living in central New York you see a lot of deer. Decided to try hunting. So my husband and I took the bow hunting class in 1990.
> 
> Today I still hunt and shoot 3-d. Still drag my husband to the woods to hunt.(most of the time I go by myself).
> 
> My 3-D buddy has grown up and lives in Tennessee.
> 
> Linda has long since passed, but everytime I pick up my bow I think about her and to this very day (18 years later) I still have my third place trophy.


That is a great story :wink:


----------



## Cabowhunter

My husband had been hunting for a long time and I just wanted to check it out so I went with him to the local indoor range and tried it out, that was about 2 yr ago. I have a matthews Mustang fully loaded. I go to the range about once a week and am thinking about hunting now. I just found a 3D range in my area. I have only shot in the backyard so it should be fun.


----------



## CountryWoman

Cabowhunter said:


> My husband had been hunting for a long time and I just wanted to check it out so I went with him to the local indoor range and tried it out, that was about 2 yr ago. I have a matthews Mustang fully loaded. I go to the range about once a week and am thinking about hunting now. I just found a 3D range in my area. I have only shot in the backyard so it should be fun.


:welcome: to the women's AT :wink: we are glad you are joining us . .I have never actually shot at a range they are all so far away from where I live, backyard shooting is good for me  although it is always fun to shoot with other people


----------



## Toxophilette

I got started in archery about two years ago when I met my fiance Hemingway. I hunted with a rifle for about 4 or 5 years until I met him...then he bought me my first bow and he has me hooked for life.:teeth: Last year we both started going to 3D shoots; it has been so much fun, we meet new people all the time, and it is something that we enjoy doing together. But I have to say that there is nothing better than setting out in the peaceful woods and getting that adrenalin rush when a deer comes walking out in front of you. I can't wait until deer season!!!


----------



## CountryWoman

Toxophilette said:


> I got started in archery about two years ago when I met my fiance Hemingway. I hunted with a rifle for about 4 or 5 years until I met him...then he bought me my first bow and he has me hooked for life.:teeth: Last year we both started going to 3D shoots; it has been so much fun, we meet new people all the time, and it is something that we enjoy doing together. But I have to say that there is nothing better than setting out in the peaceful woods and getting that adrenalin rush when a deer comes walking out in front of you. I can't wait until deer season!!!


I can agree about deer season :whoo: it will be my first year bow hunting, 

Glad you are joining us on here :wink: you should come up and join our Ladies Hunting Thread up at the top of the page . . its for fun :wink:


----------



## Shooter Tink

I started shooting frankly to be able to spend more time with my husband. He's an over the road truck driver, and the only time I see him during tournament season is if there is a shoot somewhere....lol. So I started shooting too and got hooked. I don't do it nearly as much as I want to, but I'm in nursing school right now and as soon as I can graduate and get a job he'll be able to get off the road and come home for good! So school has become priority over archery...yes you read it here...sorry! :wink:

I've never hunted with my bow...yet, but I'm sure it's only a matter of time.

It's great reading all the stories especially of the "young uns" out there already - we have our sons shooting too, but I love to see all the young ladies at the shoots!!


----------



## rednecktxgirl

I actually haven't bought my first bow yet but I plan on going to find one at cabelas this weekend. I can't wait! My husband is looking for me a bow which is funny considering he doesn't have one himself! He borrowed one from a friend last year & I shot it a couple times & enjoyed it so I decided a few weeks ago that I want one. One of the guys that comes into the store all the time (I'm a cashier @ a convience store) actually told me about this site. & I'm glad he did. He does alot of 3d & indoor. He has told me alot of stuff to look for we actually have the same draw! I'm looking at the Martin bows right now. I just haven't figured out which one. I'm too excited I get to go tomorrow!!! I do have a 22 but that is it. My husband does mainly rifle hunting but I guess he thinks he needs to keep up with wife now this should be interesting!


----------



## CountryWoman

rednecktxgirl said:


> I actually haven't bought my first bow yet but I plan on going to find one at cabelas this weekend. I can't wait! My husband is looking for me a bow which is funny considering he doesn't have one himself! He borrowed one from a friend last year & I shot it a couple times & enjoyed it so I decided a few weeks ago that I want one. One of the guys that comes into the store all the time (I'm a cashier @ a convience store) actually told me about this site. & I'm glad he did. He does alot of 3d & indoor. He has told me alot of stuff to look for we actually have the same draw! I'm looking at the Martin bows right now. I just haven't figured out which one. I'm too excited I get to go tomorrow!!! I do have a 22 but that is it. My husband does mainly rifle hunting but I guess he thinks he needs to keep up with wife now this should be interesting!


:welcome: to the Women's AT  I am glad the gentleman told you about this place too :thumb: it is an awesome place:wink: Have a great time at Cabela's this weekend:lol: it is always and adventure going to a place like that. Look forward to hearing what you get.


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

*my storie:*

I have always wanted to hunt since i was 12 but i was never allowed being that i was a "girl":confused2:. My father hunted up in Alaska to put food on the table but when we moved down to Pa he maybe went out once and stopped so i had no one to teach me or take me out. But i always kept that feeling of wanting to be out there...i love the outdoors! Anyways, time went on and finally i found someone that loved to hunt(my youngest sons dad..my boyfriend) and listening to his stories and seeing his pictures and mounts...i went out for my birthday last year and took the hunting safety course so i could also go out hunting but gun only...no i didn't get anything..i loved it! My boyfriend however hunts mostly archery and i was watching him last year get ready for hunting, i expressed my interest into trying it out and maybe doing it this year.. well for Christmas he got me a used pse bow..i shot it and i loved it i was doing OK with it but it didn't feel right and he said sell the pse and get a new one...sooo i sold it and got me a diamond the edge..mothersday, i have shot it every chance i got and i am doing pretty good with it i love it even more making kill shots left and right on the targets....so i am getting very excited for Sept.29 to come along as i will be going out in a blind..due to the fact that i am scared of heights and being it is my first year and all.I am even getting my camo washed and ready i am looking for a few items still but i am itching to get out there!I truly don't know any other women that hunt let alone bow hunt except for the local archery shop owner here. so i guess to round this all out i am now obsessed with hunting/hunting shows and all due to my boyfriend he is the greatest! hehehe he is even on this site.... i saw this At for women when he showing me posts over in the men section, and i was like cool other women! lol and here i am.... sorry if this was to long or boring lol....hey i am a newbie:angel4:


----------



## LovingArchery

*Welcome paoutdoorwoman*

Everyone here is great. It is so neat to talk to gals who enjoy the sport of archery, and to know there are new ones each day. Best of luck and welcome


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

*thank you*

for the welcome and i am soo looking forward to the season to start!!!! i am sending for another doe tag just so i have an excuse to get out there more... you know tell the babysister i have to fill it lol... i am looking at filling my freezer not for the rack even thou a nice rack would be nice:wink:but stocking the freezer up for the year with meat would be really nice and kill to birds with one stone so to speak...my boyfriend laughs at me cause i am pretty much ready with a few items i want to get but and it is almost a month away still...i started getting ready in july lol:bounce:


----------



## thelmt

*What got you into archery?*

I'm trying to find a way to get my girlfriend interested in archery that's a bit more subtle. Where she can wade in at her own pace, not feel intimidated and most of all where I'm not the one coaching her (we've already had issues over golfing, cycling, rollerblading, etc. etc. etc. . 

All in all, I'm looking for a sport the two of us can share and as I get more into archery, it seems a great sport for women and thus the opportunity.

Tell me what got you into archery? Did you aquire the sport at a young age or later in life? What do you love about the sport? Do you have a coach? Do you share the sport with your significant other? Do you get competitive shooting against them? On the topic of coaching, is anyone aware of female coaches in the Twin Cities?

Thanks for the insight.


----------



## Arctic Cat Chic

thelmt said:


> I'm trying to find a way to get my girlfriend interested in archery that's a bit more subtle. Where she can wade in at her own pace, not feel intimidated and most of all where I'm not the one coaching her (we've already had issues over golfing, cycling, rollerblading, etc. etc. etc. .
> 
> All in all, I'm looking for a sport the two of us can share and as I get more into archery, it seems a great sport for women and thus the opportunity.
> 
> Tell me what got you into archery? Did you aquire the sport at a young age or later in life? What do you love about the sport? Do you have a coach? Do you share the sport with your significant other? Do you get competitive shooting against them? On the topic of coaching, is anyone aware of female coaches in the Twin Cities?
> 
> Thanks for the insight.


An ex boyfriend bought me my first bow (a week after we broke up! LOL) in 1981 or 82. I was probably 17. I'm 40+ now. My coaches are here on AT, and yes, I shoot w/my SO, my daughter & many others. I am very competitive and shoot on a 3D league, where there is only one other woman. I am 2 hours north of the Cities. Bring your lady up to Brainerd and we'll do a little shooting. :wink:


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

*here is a link*

now if i did this right here is a link that will show more of why people got into archery.......i have my boyfreind as my coach and partner in hunting....:biggrin1:



http://http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=381448

**Thanks for the redirect to this thread, I merged the two seperate threads into this one:wink:CountryWoman**


----------



## thelmt

Arctic Cat Chic said:


> An ex boyfriend bought me my first bow (a week after we broke up! LOL) in 1981 or 82. I was probably 17. I'm 40+ now. My coaches are here on AT, and yes, I shoot w/my SO, my daughter & many others. I am very competitive and shoot on a 3D league, where there is only one other woman. I am 2 hours north of the Cities. Bring your lady up to Brainerd and we'll do a little shooting. :wink:


We actually make it up to the cabin a bit north of Brainerd a couple times a month. Hopefully I'll get a chance to take you up on the invite with her. Coaches on AT eh? Can you PM me their screen names?

thanks!


----------



## thelmt

*thanks*



PAOUTDOORWOMAN said:


> now if i did this right here is a link that will show more of why people got into archery.......i have my boyfreind as my coach and partner in hunting....:biggrin1:
> 
> 
> 
> http://http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=381448
> 
> **Thanks for the redirect to this thread, I merged the two seperate threads into this one:wink:CountryWoman**


Appreciate you sharing, good luck when the season opens!


----------



## Arctic Cat Chic

thelmt said:


> We actually make it up to the cabin a bit north of Brainerd a couple times a month. Hopefully I'll get a chance to take you up on the invite with her. Coaches on AT eh? Can you PM me their screen names?
> 
> thanks!


That would be cool! We have a mini 3D course set up right in Brainerd. If you know where Walmart is, it's only a couple miles from there. (We also have a cabin up north from Brd. I wonder if we're neighbors?) 

As far a coaches on AT, I am sure there are many. I was just saying that there is a lot of great information right here on AT, that can help a great deal.  

If you have a local archery club, or even a pro shop, they may have some info on coaches in your area. 

Feel free to PM or email me any time you're headed up this way. See if we can put a little shoot together!


----------



## thelmt

Arctic Cat Chic said:


> That would be cool! We have a mini 3D course set up right in Brainerd. If you know where Walmart is, it's only a couple miles from there. (We also have a cabin up north from Brd. I wonder if we're neighbors?)
> 
> As far a coaches on AT, I am sure there are many. I was just saying that there is a lot of great information right here on AT, that can help a great deal.
> 
> If you have a local archery club, or even a pro shop, they may have some info on coaches in your area.
> 
> Feel free to PM or email me any time you're headed up this way. See if we can put a little shoot together!


Well thanks again, very generous of you to offer to host. Do you ever shoot the 3D course over toward Pillager? I've heard there is a decent one in the area as well. Cool that you have your own mini course!

I'll let you know when we are looking to head up next (we avoid the holiday weekends like the plague due to traffic).


----------



## CountryWoman

:bump:


----------



## Marie73

I have enjoyed all the stories. It is nice to know that there women out there that enjoy archery and hunting. My hunsband bought me my first bow 9 yrs ago. It was to long a draw and they done everything to the string that they could to make it work. After hitting my arm anough I just sold it. It wasn't untill three year ago I decided to try it again. This time my husband found me a Parker Challenger. The first 3d season I slowly brought my scores up and by the end of the season I shot my first 324 on a 30 target range. I haven't shot that since. I was hooked! Last 3d season I won the shooter of the year in our archery club and this year I won the shooter of the year in our archery circuit. I love to shoot 3d. Last year was my first time to hunt. I did not get anything with my bow but I did get a 8 pointer the first day of rifle. I love spinding time outdoors and most importantly with my husband. Just like so many on here. My husband is my best friend. I can't wait untill I get to hunt this season.

Christina


----------



## huntress_95

I started shooting when I was 18 or so now I am 34, Had a friend teach me how to shoot which I married that friend heheheh I used his moms extra compund bow for awhile till I got my own I shot for a few years before I went hunting. At first I just liked it becuse it was fun to get together with everyone and shoot but now since I have harvested quite a few nice whitetails it is a thrill plus it is still fun. And anytime I can get another women or a youngster into archery I am just as excited as the first day I picked up a bow a released my first arrow.


----------



## RanchWife

Lots in common here  I got into it because of my husband . . So glad I did!


----------



## CountryWoman

RanchWife said:


> Lots in common here  I got into it because of my husband . . So glad I did!


That is why this place it great :wink:


----------



## CountryWoman

Good reading for all our newcomers :wink:


----------



## pinkarrow

*Believe it or not*

It was the spring of 1969 and I was in my first year of college. I had always wanted to try archery and you still had to take PE. So I signed up for the Archery class and guess what, I was half way good. I had never been really good at any kind of sport but this I could do. I joined the archery club at the University of Washington in Seattle, Washington. For 2 years I was the only girl. Back in those days, when I went to a tournment I was usually the only female there. My first bow was a Pearson recurve, 35# that I bought at K-Mart. I used fiberglass arrows with feathers. My, how times have changed. Now I shoot a Martin Specter II (Pink) with fingers. I went the whole gambit. Recurve, to compound with release to compound back to fingers. I can't believe it has almost been 40 years and I've enjoyed every minute of it and will continue to go to as many tournments as I can. Next year I am hoping to go to Namibia in April for the World Field. IT JUST KEEPS GETTING BETTER AND BETTER.


----------



## CountryWoman

Here is an older thread but a great one . . .that is looking for some new stories:noidea::wink:


----------



## Mali

I'll bite. 

My husband started shooting in the Spring of 2008. We had travelled to my home in Canada to visit my family during my mother's illness and he shot my uncle's PSE Spyder every night (Uncle had a little range set up behind his house) in the snow. He loved it.

So we got my husband all set up and then set up again when he changed bows. I would accompany him to the range here in Savannah (I was 7 months pregnant, thankfully they had a place for me to sit and a bathroom :darkbeer. Our son was born in June and so JJ and I would accompany my husband to the range every weekend. 

Around Christmas I saw a Hoyt hat in the store and told my husband I wanted it. He said I wasn't allowed to get a Hoyt hat unless I shot a Hoyt bow. So, we purchased my Hoyt Kobalt, got it all set up, even got new strings and he bought me the hat. That is probably the most expensive hat I'll ever own. Now I'm on my second bow and my second hat and loving shooting more every time I go. :blob1:


----------



## huskerbabe

I love your story! And I have a lot of those expensive hats too! My hubby called me on Sat and told me that he bought a $248 hat and they threw in a paintball gun! Yeah see what happens when we cant hunt-we start shooting eachother!!:mg:


----------



## CountryWoman

Mali said:


> I'll bite.
> 
> My husband started shooting in the Spring of 2008. We had travelled to my home in Canada to visit my family during my mother's illness and he shot my uncle's PSE Spyder every night (Uncle had a little range set up behind his house) in the snow. He loved it.
> 
> So we got my husband all set up and then set up again when he changed bows. I would accompany him to the range here in Savannah (I was 7 months pregnant, thankfully they had a place for me to sit and a bathroom :darkbeer. Our son was born in June and so JJ and I would accompany my husband to the range every weekend.
> 
> Around Christmas I saw a Hoyt hat in the store and told my husband I wanted it. He said I wasn't allowed to get a Hoyt hat unless I shot a Hoyt bow. So, we purchased my Hoyt Kobalt, got it all set up, even got new strings and he bought me the hat. That is probably the most expensive hat I'll ever own. Now I'm on my second bow and my second hat and loving shooting more every time I go. :blob1:


:lol: "most expensive hat I'll ever own" I LOVE it:lol:


----------



## CountryWoman

huskerbabe said:


> I love your story! And I have a lot of those expensive hats too! My hubby called me on Sat and told me that he bought a $248 hat and they threw in a paintball gun! Yeah see what happens when we cant hunt-we start shooting eachother!!:mg:


It is all in how you "sell" it :lol: my husband always says it is easier to ask for forgiveness then permission


----------



## canam

I never really thought about archery very much until I ended up in an archery class in college. The guy gave us some history of archery out of a text (so we could take a test over something) and then we'd go outside and shoot. We had to figure it out ourselves. I was NOT good, but it was fun! I filed that memory into my mind and went on with my life.

Several years later, I met curs1. He had shot competetive archery in Canada many moons ago and we decided to venture into archery. I watched at first. Somehow we found a coach and she taught me how to shoot before I formed any bad habits. I have been through MANY bows since then and have loved them all. In the 3-D world I was pretty fair back in 2005, but rotator cuff, etc. set me WAYYYYYYYYYYYYY back. I am just starting to climb back up the hill now, praise God!

Now, I am an archery coach myself and love to help people with the sport that I love so much. Due to shoulder and elbow surgeries and physical therapy for the past 4 years, I have never had the opportunity to bow hunt. God willing, I will get to bowhunt for the first time in my life this fall! I am so excited! I already rifle hunt, so I'll just get to start earlier and switch up my equipment.

By the way, I have been an AT member for many years, but the cool gals in London, KY gave me the inspiration to hang out here, so y'all are stuck with me, lol.


----------



## MiLyGo

When I was around 14 or so, I decided that I wanted to try archery. I had gone to a Girl Scout campout where they had a Seminole there who showed us how to use an atlatel which is a kind of slender spear throwing hunting device. Since atlatel throwing was kinda out, I thought that archery would be kind of similar. So when I got home, I asked my Dad and he said NO! He told me that I would kill someone or hurt myself (we lived in the Florida Keys, so not a lot of area to use a bow safely). 

Fast forward 17 years and I have been looking for stress relieving activites. (I'm in a difficult program in grad school.) So I looked into a variety of activities, but I have major ankle problems from a really bad car accident a few years ago. So most sports were out for one reason or another. Then I remembered my desire to try archery when I was younger. I thought that it wouldn't be too demanding on my ankle and I'd be able to participate just like everyone else. I thought it would be fun. So I looked for a teacher, but they were all out of my price range. Fearing the worst, I did one more internet search for archery in my area and found an article about a women's archery class for $5 once a week. I quickly called my friend and within 10 minutes we were both signed up. After attending one class, I was hooked! My friend has yet to go back to the class, but I have been going every week and recently bought my own bow, so I don't have to pay bow rental fees outside of class. I love it! Not only is it satisfying to hit the target, it is a great stress relief too. Regretfully, they won't put up pics of my professors on the targets... but I have been giving the 3d animal targets names of classes that I am taking. lol I have had so much fun with it and I am eager to progress. 

My Dad still thinks I'm going to hurt myself. Some things don't change. lol But at least my Mom is supportive this time around.


----------



## Archry Princess

Looking back through my life, I have been touched by archery at different times. When we were kids, at one point our family had those play recurve bows and we would shoot during the summer. Had some exposure in school. My ex, twenty years ago, had a bow and went to 3D shoots and hunted, and I was completely oblivious to it all, never caring to ask what it was about with zero interest. Maybe 8 years ago, I went to a Women in the Outdoors event and shot a compound bow but at that time my interest was captured with fly fishing. 3 1/2 years ago I met Tim and he changed my life. We had been dating a few months; it started getting warm out and seemingly all of a sudden he had to start shooting. I'm like "OK it's nice out. I'll ride along and take my book". Did that a few times, and then walked along on a 3D shoot or two, and started thinking, this looks like something I could do. A friend's hunting obsessed husband had bought her a bow hoping she would show some interest. I was planning to visit her over the 4th of July and asked her to dust off that bow of hers so I could try it. One pull was all it took. Even after punching myself in the face twice that day, I left there with the bow, arrows, sight and release, and have not stopped shooting since that day. 

Hunting took another year. It seemed every time we were shooting the conversation turned to hunting. Plus after one season of spending weekend after weekend alone, I thought "well now, I guess I'll give it a try". 

Is being obsessed with archery shooting and hunting one obsession or two?


P.S. - fly fishing set up for sale :set1_fishing:


----------



## CountryWoman

Archry Princess said:


> Is being obsessed with archery shooting and hunting one obsession or two?
> 
> 
> P.S. - fly fishing set up for sale :set1_fishing:


I am not sure if it is one or two but do you really care:noidea::chortle: they are both great! and if it is really "two" you are just good at multitasking:thumb:


----------



## huskerbabe

I am glad to hear that more women are out joining their husbands in this great sport. The funny thing is, it is not a MAN sport! They have known for a long time that it is FUN and maybe it was an evil plot to not let us find that out!!:zip: HAHA!! 
Seriously I was on the other end and was thrilled that my "boyfriend" now husband wanted to try archery and hunting! He is my hunting partner and has even become my mentor in many aspects, because he turned into a hunting maniac! And like many women I took it for granted before that my ex took care of everything, mostly cause he didnt believe I could do it without him. I am so glad I proved him wrong!

One thing we all need to do is show more and more women how fun, challenging and exciting this sport is. The secret is out guys!! Sorry! LOL not really!!


----------



## huskerbabe

Archry Princess said:


> A friend's hunting obsessed husband had bought her a bow hoping she would show some interest. I was planning to visit her over the 4th of July and asked her to dust off that bow of hers so I could try it. One pull was all it took. Even after punching myself in the face twice that day, I left there with the bow, arrows, sight and release, and have not stopped shooting since that day.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> How sad that this friend of yours never took advantage of building a better relationship with her husband! Her loss is your gain!! Maybe now you can influence her when you start telling her all about how many adventures you have had and how even better your love life is too!!:greenwithenvy:
> Come on ladies you know its true!!!


----------



## MiLyGo

Archry Princess said:


> Even after punching myself in the face twice that day,


I totally sympathise on that one. lol


----------



## canam

Archry Princess said:


> How sad that this friend of yours never took advantage of building a better relationship with her husband! Her loss is your gain!! Maybe now you can influence her when you start telling her all about how many adventures you have had and how even better your love life is too!!:greenwithenvy:
> Come on ladies you know its true!!!


I feel very fortunate that my sweetie has shown me a lot of the things associated with archery. I like to know about my "stuff" and also like being able to do things for myself. He is helpful but also lets me try things. 

As for the adventures and love life...................:zip: :wink:


----------



## Archry Princess

huskerbabe said:


> Archry Princess said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend's hunting obsessed husband had bought her a bow hoping she would show some interest. I was planning to visit her over the 4th of July and asked her to dust off that bow of hers so I could try it. One pull was all it took. Even after punching myself in the face twice that day, I left there with the bow, arrows, sight and release, and have not stopped shooting since that day.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> How sad that this friend of yours never took advantage of building a better relationship with her husband! Her loss is your gain!! Maybe now you can influence her when you start telling her all about how many adventures you have had and how even better your love life is too!!:greenwithenvy:
> Come on ladies you know its true!!!
> 
> 
> 
> My friend has always been independent and dedicated to her own interests. Her husband is the biggest hunting fanatic I have ever met - we're talking all year long pursuit. They have their relationship worked out and she will not get involved in his passion. That's fine for them. She barely tolerates me talking about anything hunting, but does give me an 'at-a-boy if I do well shooting. I do get along much better with her husband now!
Click to expand...


----------



## Archry Princess

canam said:


> I feel very fortunate that my sweetie has shown me a lot of the things associated with archery. I like to know about my "stuff" and also like being able to do things for myself. He is helpful but also lets me try things.
> 
> I also like to understand everything with archery and hunting. As for doing it all myself, I have yet to fletch an arrow. That's our understanding, he manages my equipment as necessary and then gets to feel proud of me during shoots. :kiss:
> 
> Also, I'll gut the deer, but not too sure I could drag it out. You know, bad back and all. :wink:


----------



## ArchrywAttitude

i never even thought about archery..then i started dating an archer who is really into it and i was like well maybe someday..then i was thinkin a pink bow would be so cool..and a week later a pink bow was in the shop that he works at and i instantly wanted it..i kept joking around about how its pink so it would be perfect for valentine's day..and for v day i got a pink pse chaos!! and ive been shooting it ever since and i love it!!!


----------



## goofyswife2788

My husband had gotten into it quite some time ago and tried and tried to get me to shoot with him..I just wouldnt give it a chance. He got me a bow and it laid in the basement for almost a year before I would even pick it up. Then....I shot it - thought OK maybe....then he bought me another bow that fit better- thought mmmm Ok I think I like it.....then he bought me another bow that fit me almost perfect and then it was yea Im getting into this. Then I shot a ton of bows in Louiville thanks to Shoot like a girl ...3 days later order my Hoyt AM32 and now Im just plain addicted to archery! I like to call it my 4 steps to AA (Archery Addiction). I travel to all the shoots with my best friend of 15 years (my sweet goofy(hubby)). We have so much fun at all the shoots. And sooo enjoy talking trash to one another about who is shooting better! Its been awesome fun! :cheers:


----------



## Pixel

My college archery club eventually hooked me and I've been obsessed ever since!


----------



## taylor.0124

My boyfriend got me into archery early last year and I have fallen in love with it! I shoot competitive and absolutely love it! I cant wait for 3-D!


----------



## PurpleArcher713

I bought a bow at a pawn shop because it was pretty, took it to the bow shop to be setup & the rest is history lol


----------



## mreffner

I got a bow for Christmas when I was little but started to take it seriously when I joined 4H and shot there. Now I compete at my university!


----------



## Hazeldazel

I had to take a PE class and they had archery as an option. I’ve done target shooting in the past and really enjoyed it, so it seemed like a good fit. Still have a lot to learn but having a lot of fun.


----------



## kballer1

In 59 moved northern WI. from Chicago & meet a neighbor kid & he & his father were shooting in field & asked if I wanted to try & said yes, well a week later I had my own Staghorn recurve bow & was shooting all the time & that fall was my first bow hunting for deer, I was 14 & have not missed a season since.


----------



## SCCx

A friend of mine was very adamant about getting me to shoot a bow, after a long while of being busy with life I finally found the same to go out and shoot some arrows...shortly after that I made an archery talk account lol.


----------



## Liz Woodward

My father got me interested in it, almost 20 years ago now. He joined a local archery club and one night I asked to tag along. I was memorized, and also the only female in the building so I felt a little our of place. After asking my dad a million questions, I came home from school one day and there was a bow sitting for me. I was thrilled. He took me to the club and set up my bow. taught me how to shoot it and I couldn't put it down. I began shooting the 5-spot league with him. Soon being the only girl felt less and less important and honestly a little more special. I made a ton of good friends some younger but mostly older and much wiser and all willing to lend a helping hand anytime it was needed. A few years later and a ton of practice later I shot my first 300 during my spot league. I stopped shooting leagues a little while after that as life began. I eventually quite the club and stopped shoot my target bow all together. I moved an hour away, got married, had two beautiful boys. I still shot my hunting bow in the yard from time to time just to remind myself. I moved back to my how\me town almost a year ago now. My dad mentioned getting back into it last week and I decided why not? I loved shooting I know I miss it. And now my oldest (12) will be joining my dad and myself with a bow my dad used t shoot target with. I'm super excited to get back into the sport and even more excited to show my son.


----------



## blrock

I grew up as a vegetarian and what I would consider an 'animal lover'. No one I knew hunted, until I started dating a lifelong bowhunter and bow tech in my early 20s. He got me into the sport and I've never looked back!


----------

